# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  October 28th Republican debate on CNBC - Official thread

## rg17

The 3rd GOP debate is tomarrow at Boulder, Colorado. How well do you think Rand will do tomarrow?
*
This is the official thread*.



[mod edit]




> *Here’s the Schedule for Tonight’s CNBC Republican Debate*
> 
> by Mediaite Staff | 7:50 am, October 28th, 2015
> 
> CNBC is set to host the third Republican presidential primary debate tonight, October 28, from the University of Colorado Boulder. The field will be split between both an undercard and a primetime debate. The debate is officially titled “The Republican Presidential Debate: Your Money, Your Vote”.
> 
> The event will be moderated by Carl Quintanilla who co-anchors Squawk on the Street, Becky Quick from Squawk Box, and CNBC chief Washington Correspondent John Harwood. The topics in the two-hour event are expected to focus largely on job growth and the economic sector.
> 
> At 6 p.m. ET, the following four candidates will take the stage in the undercard round: Rick Santorum, Bobby Jindal, George Pataki, and Lindsey Graham.
> ...


http://www.mediaite.com/tv/heres-the...blican-debate/




here's the stream link but looks like you can only watch if you already have cable

http://www.cnbc.com/live-tv/





> CNBC has announced that only subscribers to a satellite or cable provider will be able to stream the debate through CNBC TV. Additionally Westwood One radio and SiriuxXM satellite radio channel 112 will carry the debates.


http://www.mediaite.com/online/how-t...eaming-online/

---

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> *This is the official thread*.

----------


## Jan2017

This debate will be all about how the media spins it - even online viewing requires subscription TV (?)

Local paper lists local events, but doesn't include Rand at University Colorado - Denver this afternoon.
For example, during the second tier debate . . .



> A rally featuring Latino leaders that organizers say will counter Republican candidates' anti-immigrant attacks and kick off a voter registration driver. 
> Speakers will include Katherine Archuleta, former director of the U.S. Office of Personnel Management and national political director for Obama for America; 
> Dolores Huerta, co-founder of the United Farm Workers Union; Federico Peña, former Denver mayor and U.S. transportation and energy secretary; 
> and Ken Salazar, former U.S. senator and U.S. interior secretary.


Only Jeb has an event listed in Boulder - at Millenium Hotel this afternoon. 
http://www.dailycamera.com/local-ele...ublican-debate

Rand is flying in from another event in Nevada this morning to be on Denver's historical Auraria campus, 
just down Larimer St. from the top restaurant district
http://www.eventbrite.com/e/universi...ts-19125476816

More links at Students for Rand at the University of Colorado, Denver
https://www.facebook.com/Sfrcudenver




.

----------


## mit26chell

I'm honestly not even expecting Rand to get any speaking time tomorrow unless he interjects himself to get speaking time. The way they have completely excluded Rand from the debate commercials and positioned him on the far end of the debate stage is why I'm making that assumption.

----------


## RandPaul4Prez

> I'm honestly not even expecting Rand to get any speaking time tomorrow unless he interjects himself to get speaking time. The way they have completely excluded Rand from the debate commercials and positioned him on the far end of the debate stage is why I'm making that assumption.


And they shut out Rands biggest fans, the actual students to go to the university.

----------


## Foreigner

This is interesting..!
*
The Daily Beast on Rand's debate preparations:*



> The Republican debate in Boulder, Colorado, on Wednesday will be crucial for several candidates mired in single digits and with little to show after months of campaigning, but for Rand Paul, it may be his last chance to make the case that he should remain in the race.
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell, who has formally endorsed Pauls candidacy, has been pressuring him to direct his attention to his Senate seat, which hes in jeopardy of losing, rather than keep chasing dreams of the White House which now seem out of his grasp, according to Politico, and so has the NRSC. If Paul doesnt have a breakout performance in the debate, it will be hard for him to justify wasting time and money and jeopardizing McConnells Senate majority, all for what at a certain point may begin to look like a vanity project disguised as a bid to save the Republic.
> 
> So on Thursday morning the candidate was holed up in the Kennedy Room, a drab conference room on the second floor of the Crowne Plaza Hotel in Old Town, Alexandria, Va., where he would spend two hours preparing for Wednesday night in Colorado.
> 
> The space was set up like a mock stage, with Paul at a flimsy lectern dressed in a pink shirt and blazer. Looking on from the gallery were members of the Rand brain trust in charge of rescuing the senator from himself. Among them: Chip Englander, the campaign manager; William Henderson, Pauls chief of staff; Elise Jordan, a member of the communications team; and advisers Chris LaCivita, Doug Stafford, Steve Munisteri, and Tony Fabrizio.
> 
> Debate prep for Paul, often, is just done by the candidate himselfhes a voracious reader, anyone in his orbit will tell you, hell read the phone book, hell read mean Tweets, hell read anything. Other times, its a simple discussion with his staff. But there are some occasions, like in the Kennedy Room on Thursday, where its a scrimmage: Pauls at the lectern, taking questions, kicking the floor with his feet and throwing his arms in the air like he will in front of the whole country on Wednesday night.
> ...

----------


## Indy Vidual

> The 3rd GOP debate is tomarrow at Boulder, Colorado. How well do you think Rand will do tomarrow?
> *
> This is the official thread*.


What time does it start?

----------


## nikcers

> What time does it start?


tomarrow

----------


## dusman

I think this debate will be Rand's big opportunity to start turning things around. 

With most topics.. candidates get away with a lot of fluff talk and saying things that sound good. Economics is a whole different story. I think people started to really pay attention when finances get discussed.  

Some things I've noticed being talked about**: 
- Trump and Fiorina have been on CNBC a lot in the past. Fiorina was a contributor. Hopefully that doesn't translate into favorability
- CNBC mentioned that the debt ceiling hasn't been brought up in any debates. Expect a lot of questions around that. Could be good for Rand.
- They've also said they plan to dumb it down a bit more this time without all the economic jargon.

I think Rand should do well. He will probably be the one on stage ready with the most facts and ideas. Trump, Fiorina and Jeb will probably be most adaptable to this topic of debate. I think Christie's campaign will be on death watch afterwards once he gets grilled on New Jerseys economy. Same with Kasich.. but for different reasons. I'm curious to see if Rubio gains some traction here and Carson starts to slip. I sure would like to see Carson over take Trump in a few more polls first at least though. 

Maybe Rand will come out the winner with only 10 minutes talking time hehe. His slogan at the debate should be FOURTEEN-POINT-FIVE tax plan. Not as catchy as 9-9-9 I know... =P

----------


## RandPaul4Prez

> tomarrow


are you from Wales?

----------


## cindy25

> tomarrow


6 pm for the undercard, 9 for main event

----------


## cindy25

http://www.hulkusc.com/watch-cnbc-live-stream/

this one works

----------


## limequat

> 6 pm for the undercard, 9 for main event


I thought I read 8 somewhere??

----------


## rg17

> are you from Wales?


From California.

----------


## Jan2017

> I thought I read 8 somewhere??


yup,
*8pm ET* (6pm local Mountain Time), undercard debate is 2 hours earlier

----------


## jct74

details:




> *Here’s the Schedule for Tonight’s CNBC Republican Debate*
> 
> by Mediaite Staff | 7:50 am, October 28th, 2015
> 
> CNBC is set to host the third Republican presidential primary debate tonight, October 28, from the University of Colorado Boulder. The field will be split between both an undercard and a primetime debate. The debate is officially titled “The Republican Presidential Debate: Your Money, Your Vote”.
> 
> The event will be moderated by Carl Quintanilla who co-anchors Squawk on the Street, Becky Quick from Squawk Box, and CNBC chief Washington Correspondent John Harwood. The topics in the two-hour event are expected to focus largely on job growth and the economic sector.
> 
> At 6 p.m. ET, the following four candidates will take the stage in the undercard round: Rick Santorum, Bobby Jindal, George Pataki, and Lindsey Graham.
> ...


http://www.mediaite.com/tv/heres-the...blican-debate/




here's the stream link but looks like you can only watch if you already have cable

http://www.cnbc.com/live-tv/





> CNBC has announced that only subscribers to a satellite or cable provider will be able to stream the debate through CNBC TV. Additionally Westwood One radio and SiriuxXM satellite radio channel 112 will carry the debates.


http://www.mediaite.com/online/how-t...eaming-online/



I'm sure there will be other ways to watch though, looks like Cindy posted a link a few posts above.

.

----------


## rprprs

Not even sure I'll bother to watch.  With the reversal of fortunes in the polls between Carson and Trump, it's more likely than ever to be the Ben and Donald show.  And they may try to mix it up a bit by getting Jeb and Marco to go after each other.  Other than that, you-know-who will be relegated to the sidelines.  I can only take so much of this crap.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Crap, I think I have to watch a tube tomorrow over breakfast/lunch.. Don't think I can pull an all-nighter to watch the debate. I am really excited though... Somebody please motivate me to watch . I mean, someone give me an excuse to blame you tomorrow if I feel like $#@! after sleeping 2 hours.

----------


## carlton

> Crap, I think I have to watch a tube tomorrow over breakfast/lunch.. Don't think I can pull an all-nighter to watch the debate. I am really excited though... Somebody please motivate me to watch . I mean, someone give me an excuse to blame you tomorrow if I feel like $#@! after sleeping 2 hours.


When Rand totally pwns all tonight, do you really just want to watch it on a tube a day later.... or watch live as history is being made? There ya go, blame me later.

----------


## ds21089

> When Rand totally pwns all tonight, do you really just want to watch it on a tube a day later.... or watch live as history is being made? There ya go, blame me later.


During the debate, will you be like:

----------


## bronxboy10

Rand should bring up the runaway domestic spy blimp in tonight's debate and get the other candidate on record for where they stand with this absurd program.

----------


## jct74

undercard debate about to start

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Second tier starting now.

----------


## rg17

Frothy is talking.

----------


## cindy25

stream site working. Patacki on now

----------


## rg17

Mr. Warmongerking is speaking.

----------


## adam220891

Lindsey can turn ANY question into why we should bomb people.

Amazing.

----------


## Scott_in_PA

Watch here

xxx.tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=24766

----------


## CPUd

Graham says we can fix the economy if we beat teh turrists.

LOL, "open hand, closed fist, make me Commander-in-Chief and this crap stops"

----------


## CPUd

Santorum gots like 1 dude clapping

----------


## CPUd

These guys all have tax plans now.  Bobby Jindle ready to swindle.

----------


## rg17

He said he would get rid of Corporate taxes.

----------


## PCKY

> This is interesting..!
> *
> The Daily Beast on Rand's debate preparations:*


This is crap and their premis, conveniently supplied to them by Politico, is complete fiction!

----------


## CPUd

Pataki says he wants to get rid of loopholes.  Every. Single. One.  Bobby says, wait, ...

----------


## rg17

Graham and Global Warming crap.

----------


## 01000110

Graham's jab at Sanders was funny

----------


## CPUd

Lindsey Graham acting outraged, the panel LOLs at him before going to commercial.

Lindsey says he is really tired of losing.

----------


## adam220891

> Lindsey Graham acting outraged, the panel LOLs at him before going to commercial.
> 
> Lindsey says he is really tired of losing.


He needs to double down on national security.

Yeah, that should do it.

----------


## CPUd

I think Graham's strategy is to jump in and say what the hell ever.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Good question for Santorum.

He should say that companies need to recruit, and the government can train the employers if they can't figure out how to do it.

----------


## adam220891

Pataki seems reasonable.

Just me?

----------


## ds21089

This is a circus so far.

----------


## HVACTech

> When Rand totally pwns all tonight, do you really just want to watch it on a tube a day later.... or watch live as history is being made? There ya go, blame me later.


I am cable challenged.  but hopeful for a working link..

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Lindsey smoked some crack before this debate.

----------


## Scott_in_PA

> I am cable challenged.  but hopeful for a working link..


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6025674

----------


## CPUd

This guy Santelli smoked something before he got there.

----------


## CPUd

I feel like I'm watching a SNL skit or something.

----------


## carlton

> During the debate, will you be like:


Already there, but Ive had a lot of coffee....

----------


## ds21089

> This guy Santelli smoked something before he got there.


AHAHA. I'll have two of what he's having.

----------


## carlton

Now Graham talking about 'beer policy'.... he is a bit of a dodderer isn't he?

----------


## TheNewYorker

> Pataki seems reasonable.
> 
> Just me?


 Pataki was the best Governor we've had in my life time.

Though, it's not saying much. Both Cuomos, the hooker hiring Spitzer, and the blind black guy were all jokes.

----------


## HVACTech

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6025674


link not working, trying the other one..

----------


## rg17

Who did the best in the kiddie debate?

----------


## CPUd

> Who did the best in the kiddie debate?


You mean who got the most laughs?  That would be Graham by far.

----------


## rg17

> You mean who got the most laughs?  That would be Graham by far.


Graham was a hilarious troll.

----------


## PierzStyx

> are you from Wales?


Nah. You know hwo you can tell? Because rg17 didn't type" Tam&%$^&%$7ow."

----------


## adam220891

Pataki did well I think.

----------


## CPUd

Santorum was like 100% platitudes

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Neoconservative Larry Kudlow spinning it hard for Lindsey Graham. Shocking!

----------


## Jackie Moon

> You mean who got the most laughs?  That would be Graham by far.





> Graham was a hilarious troll.


"Please guys... make me Commander In Chief... Please... I'm super cereal!"

----------


## Brian4Liberty

So, it's obvious now that Lindsey Graham is the next push candidate. They want to push him on to the main stage, and they are pulling out all the stops.

----------


## CPUd

> So, it's obvious now that Lindsey Graham is the next push candidate. They want to push him on to the main stage, and they are pulling out all the stops.


He'll need a hell of a lot more help than press from the debate.  They will have forgotten about him by late tonight.

They are talking to him now.  He just said on day 1 he would rebuild NATO so Putin would see NATO flags everywhere he looks.  Putin would have a pair of 2's, and he would have a full house.

----------


## CPUd

Ted Cruz said earlier that he also has a tax plan that would be published tomorrow.  When asked for details, he said it would grow the economy.  Because obviously it is bad to have a tax plan that wrecks the economy.

One of his staffers walking with him looks very familiar, maybe from Santorum 2012 staff.  I am looking for a picture.

----------


## Jan2017

> I am cable challenged.  but hopeful for a working link..


I am down the street from where Rand did the Jake Tapper interview a couple hours ago,
yet let us know what works online. I am trying this . . .
www.tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=24766

----------


## jene277

If anyone has a Roku you can watch the debate via CNBC Europe on the Nowhere TV app.  I know that won't help those without a Roku, but wanted to give a heads up for anyone who does use one.

----------


## Xenliad

> Ted Cruz said earlier that he also has a tax plan that would be published tomorrow.  When asked for details, he said it would grow the economy.  Because obviously it is bad to have a tax plan that wrecks the economy.


Given his track record, I'm expecting him to propose a 14.499% flat tax.

----------


## Petar

Here's a stream that works after you click the "close ad" button (and window that pops up) a couple times:

http://www.hulkusc.com/watch-cnbc-live-stream/

----------


## brandon

I guess I'll watch some of this.

----------


## ds21089

http://www.cnbc.com/voting/   vote paul quickly

of course he's last on list (regardless of seating it wouldve been that way)

----------


## Xenliad

Romney wants Graham in the main debate.

----------


## CPUd

> Romney wants Graham in the main debate.


They weren't sure if the tweet really was from him.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Alright gentlemen, 

I have no cable this evening, and my internet connection is dubious, so I'm expecting _some high quality commentary_; make it so. 

godspeed Rand, godspeed

----------


## Xenliad

> They weren't sure if the tweet really was from him.


It's on his verified twitter.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> So, it's obvious now that Lindsey Graham is the next push candidate. They want to push him on to the main stage, and they are pulling out all the stops.





> He'll need a hell of a lot more help than press from the debate.  They will have forgotten about him by late tonight.
> 
> They are talking to him now.  He just said on day 1 he would rebuild NATO so Putin would see NATO flags everywhere he looks.  Putin would have a pair of 2's, and he would have a full house.


Yeah, it's pretty funny to see everyone trying to say that he won.  

But he's so far down that he won't be moving up anywhere.  And even if he picks up a couple points temporarily, they won't be coming from Rand so it doesn't hurt us.

----------


## CPUd

They just mentioned Rand going into the cafeteria today at UC Boulder and "not like he was a rock star", but everyone in the cafeteria stood up and took pictures as soon as he went in there.

----------


## staerker

> Alright gentlemen, 
> 
> I have no cable this evening, and my internet connection is dubious, so I'm expecting _some high quality commentary_; make it so. 
> 
> godspeed Rand, godspeed


Just mentioned Rand had lunch in the cafeteria, with students, and his libertarianism appeals to them.

----------


## brandon

I thought this started at 8?

----------


## freejack

I hope the vapid discussion the talking heads are having right now are not indicative of the quality of the debate coming up.

----------


## CPUd

It's sorta started, Reince Priebus spanking to the crowd now.

----------


## rg17

> I thought this started at 8?


*

5pm pdt and 8pm edt.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I thought this started at 8?


IIRC, they said "shortly after 8" or something; guess it has to do with the timing of the JV debate.

...and maybe they want to sneak some nonsense index fund commercials in there too.

----------


## jonhowe

> Just mentioned Rand had lunch in the cafeteria, with students, and his libertarianism appeals to them.


Very positive little aside there. Made me glad.

----------


## CPUd

Just showed Rand #3  with 12-14% in "who will win the debate" poll, behind Carson and Trump

----------


## CPUd

These CNBC people are way too excited talking about the debate.

----------


## jonhowe

> Just showed Rand #3  with 12-14% in "who will win the debate" poll, behind Carson and Trump


VOTE!

http://www.cnbc.com/voting/

----------


## hardrightedge

CNBC...double digits next to paul's name in poll....good sign...needs to kill it tonight

----------


## CPUd

LOL, "Rand is lagging in the polls, he needs to do well in this debate", someone else, "he just got mobbed by students today"

----------


## rprprs

> I hope the vapid discussion the talking heads are having right now are not indicative of the quality of the debate coming up.


Me too. Vapid is just the right word to describe it.

----------


## CPUd

They are implying Cruz is opportunistic, "I just want him to say 1 thing tonight that doesn't appeal to the base"

----------


## RandPaul4Prez

CNBC commentators .... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Is baseball on tonight?

----------


## Indy Vidual

> LOL, "Rand is lagging in the polls, he needs to do well in this debate", someone else, "he just got mobbed by students today"


On Campus Randslide!

----------


## ds21089

It's a different question now, dont pick rand

----------


## Xenliad

My stream died.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Just showed Rand #3  with 12-14% in "who will win the debate" poll, behind Carson and Trump


We still own the interwebs...

...which are a series of tubes, I'm told.

----------


## Jackie Moon

They just changed the poll question to "Who needs a strong debate performance the most?"  I didn't even notice the change at first... tricky.

----------


## CPUd

> We still own the interwebs...
> 
> ...which are a series of tubes, I'm told.


SFR is on it hard, as well.

----------


## Jan2017

> They just changed the poll question to "Who needs a strong debate performance the most?"  I didn't even notice the change at first... tricky.


They must have just done that . . . I am reading from xxx.cnbc.com/2015/10/28/gop-presidential-candidates-square-off-in-cnbc-debate.html

*Who do you expect to win the GOP debate tonight?*




> Trump





> *35%*
> 
> 13199 vote(s)
> 
> 
> *19%*Carson
> 
> 7079 vote(s)
> 
> ...

----------


## ds21089

We are talking about  http://www.cnbc.com/voting/

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> They must have just done that . . . I am reading from xxx.cnbc.com/2015/10/28/gop-presidential-candidates-square-off-in-cnbc-debate.html
> 
> *Who do you expect to win the GOP debate tonight?*
> *35%*


I guess they took that one down because it didn't fit the narrative.

----------


## CPUd

A lot of + Rand tweets scrolling on the screen.

----------


## Jackie Moon

#ItsHappening

----------


## hardrightedge

Harwood is such a dick

----------


## CPUd

They are pushing Trump for specifics, he is not liking.

----------


## rg17

> *Hardwood* is such a dick


FIXED

----------


## Sentinelrv

Rand mentioned his filibuster tomorrow and called people to action.

----------


## fcreature

> Rand needs to answer the $#@!ING QUESTIONS HE IS ASKED! He looks like a CHUMP when he just says whatever he wants.


Are you kidding me? The question was $#@!ing stupid and everyone else looked awkward as hell answering it. Failed, flat jokes and general weirdness all around. Paul's answer sounded great.

----------


## CPUd

LOL this thing is falling apart already

----------


## garyallen59

> Rand needs to answer the $#@!ING QUESTIONS HE IS ASKED! He looks like a CHUMP when he just says whatever he wants.


It was a stupid question than none of them should have answered. It was their opening statement CNBC was trying to use it to make them look bad.

----------


## Jan2017

> Man, Rand evaded the question more than anybody up there.  He gotta cut that $#@! out.


It started with Cruz and then Christie, they all evaded the weakness question.

Rand started good about it with giving up medical practice etc. - 
he should have quit after answering like Carson does - quick answer would have worked.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Are you kidding me? The question was $#@!ing stupid and everyone else looked awkward as hell answering it. Failed, flat jokes and general weirdness all around. Paul's answer sounded great.


he could have at least started with "I'm long winded"

----------


## PursuePeace

> Rand needs to answer the $#@!ING QUESTIONS HE IS ASKED! He looks like a CHUMP when he just says whatever he wants.



It was a stupid question.
And Rand has to take advantage of whatever measly airtime he is given.
just my humble opinion.

----------


## adam220891

Lol, Carson

----------


## Peace&Freedom

The candidates were supposed to get an opening statement, instead they asked them a "what's your favorite color" type question. We're already off to a bad start.

----------


## Jan2017

Kasich is the new "architect" ?

(someone on feed said it works better in chrome browser . . . I agree)

Trump : John Kasich got lucky with "fracking" in Ohio

----------


## ds21089

http://www.cnbc.com/voting/   vote rand - Best tax plan

----------


## moraha

Rand needs Kasich's passion in my opinion.

----------


## CPUd

Kasich saying everyone else's economic plans, and plans in general, are fantasy

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> The candidates were supposed to get an opening statement, instead they asked them "what's your favorite color" type question. We're already off to a bad start.


it always gets derailed when you try to hammer trump with some "tough" questions lol

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Asked Trump if he's a comic version of a POTUS candidate.  He said that was not very nice.


Audience reaction?

----------


## CPUd

Trump: Kasich got lucky with fracking.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

and kasich just called illegals "americans"

----------


## jonhowe

There is a Kasich agenda tonight. I had an inkling at the outset but there it goes.

----------


## Xenliad

Trump attacks... Kasich

----------


## hardrightedge

frack you kasich...lmao

----------


## CPUd

Kasich is the version of Rand from debate 1

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Trump just buried Kasich.

----------


## brandon

1) Trump is hilarious
2) The stream blows ass

----------


## moraha

Lol! This is a mess...

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Trump just buried Kasich.


i dont much applaud for trump, but wow he murdered kasich

----------


## jonhowe

> It was a stupid question than none of them should have answered. It was their opening statement CNBC was trying to use it to make them look bad.


Rand agreed and worked hard to get INTO this debate. He looks bad when he doesn't answer questions that are SO direct and simple and lighthearted.




> Are you kidding me? The question was $#@!ing stupid and everyone else looked awkward as hell answering it. Failed, flat jokes and general weirdness all around. Paul's answer sounded great.


Really? I have no idea what he said or spoke about and it was 10 minutes ago. And I'm paying attention. He rambled and he didn't answer the question. That's all I got.

----------


## RPES1

hxxp://www.hulkusc.com/watch-cnbc-live-stream/

better stream

----------


## adam220891

Zzzzzz Carson

----------


## Valli6

> There is a Kasich agenda tonight. I had an inkling at the outset but there it goes.


Yep. Kaisch is the one they're gonna pump. :/

----------


## rg17

This is already a disaster.

----------


## adam220891

> Yep. Kaisch is the one they're gonna pump. :/


He looks desperate imo

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> Really? _I have no idea what he said_ or spoke about and it was 10 minutes ago. _And I'm paying attention._


...are you sure about that?

----------


## CPUd

Kasich is trying to pump himself.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> There is a Kasich agenda tonight. I had an inkling at the outset but there it goes.


If that's the case, it's good news; it means Trump's done, and they're interviewing replacements.

----------


## Jan2017

Moderators are getting handled by the candidates here in last few minutes - Carly gets to talk -
it will be a shouting match soon.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Kasich is trying to pump himself.


Does he have the flexibility to perform that operation?

----------


## CPUd

Now, they are listing Rubio's failures and asking him why

----------


## Xenliad

Rubio is establishment.

----------


## Kotin

lol rubio

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Man, Rand evaded the question more than anybody up there.  He gotta cut that $#@! out.





> Rand needs to answer the $#@!ING QUESTIONS HE IS ASKED! He looks like a CHUMP when he just says whatever he wants.


Bull$#@!! He hardly gets any time. No time for their bull$#@! questions.




> Are you kidding me? The question was $#@!ing stupid and everyone else looked awkward as hell answering it. Failed, flat jokes and general weirdness all around. Paul's answer sounded great.


Exactly!

----------


## rg17



----------


## MrGoose

Watching this makes me feel like our next President is going to be a Democrat.

----------


## 01000110

Just quit Rubio!

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> hxxp://www.hulkusc.com/watch-cnbc-live-stream/
> 
> better stream


link 404 error

----------


## Jan2017

What IS Rubio talking about - he is getting burned a bit here.

Moderator : "Is that the standard"

----------


## derek4ever

Rand needs to get in there! I'm watching it and it seems like a free for all!

----------


## ds21089

The crowd is obviously cherry picked to help Rubio

----------


## ds21089

Rand hasnt had a chance for anything yet...

----------


## 01000110

Go Jeb, hammer Rubio

----------


## RPES1

> link 404 error


change hxxp to http.

----------


## adam220891

Rand's made like 99% of votes, would be perfect to get in there.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

jeb burned rubio good

----------


## CPUd

Jeb tells Rubio he needs to resign, Rubio tells Jeb his McCain comeback is not going to work.

----------


## Jan2017

> link 404 error


working in chrome browser at http://www.tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=29772

Rubio has talked a long time here - and the shouting now Trump, Kasich, Rubio

----------


## brandon

Man these guys are ruthless.  I agree with Jeb though... Rubio giving up on his Senate job should be the end of his political career. He should resign immediately.

----------


## 01000110

WTF did Rand fall of the stage?

----------


## CPUd

When they get to Rand, they are not going to be throwing softballs.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> change hxxp to http.


thats what i did...just errors out

----------


## staerker

Thirty minutes in, no speaking time for Rand.

----------


## misterx

Good exchange there for Rubio. He scored some points.

----------


## ds21089

These are topics Rand can nail. He needs to $#@!ing speak up. I know it's rude and he's not a rude person but he just has to.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

I can't get any of these streams to work...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Their microphones should be on timers. Blow the whistles when they take too much time.

----------


## robskicks

so where's rand? in his bathroom they gave him ? lolz

----------


## devil21

Rand may as well grab a chair and a soda.

----------


## fcreature

lol this debate is so awful

----------


## Jan2017

Jeb worked in his website Jeb2016.com *sigh*

Now, Carly as "the CEO whose board fired her"

----------


## staerker

"May I respond?"

"No, we'll get to you."

----------


## opinionatedfool

> I can't get any of these streams to work...


Stream2watch.com

----------


## kmalm585

Rand is trying to get in these, he's asked twice now that I've heard to respond and they ignore or say no to him.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Jeb tells Rubio he needs to resign, Rubio tells Jeb his McCain comeback is not going to work.


There can be only one (from Florida).

----------


## Valli6

All their questions, are a way to insult the candidate. What will they hit Rand with?

----------


## brandon

Can Carly just talk about building 739 battleships again? Gimme the lolz Carly, cmon

----------


## RPES1

> thats what i did...just errors out


You're right, seems like the site is getting hammered.

----------


## WD-NY

> These are topics Rand can nail. He needs to $#@!ing speak up. I know it's rude and he's not a rude person but he just has to.


Seriously. Why isn't Rand's fighting to be heard?

----------


## Kotin

> When they get to Rand, they are not going to be throwing softballs.


no.. this is a huge group gang hit job by cbbc

----------


## moraha

This is the reason I was fine with a 3 hr debate. They won't give him a chance to respond.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Rand is trying to get in these, he's asked twice now that I've heard to respond and they ignore or say no to him.


ive seen him raise his hand politely a couple of times

----------


## PursuePeace

> "May I respond?"
> 
> "No, we'll get to you."


It was more like:

"NO!!"
"NO!!"
"NO!! We'll get to you"

Could they be a little more obvious?

----------


## derek4ever

Here's a workable link for my peeps!

http://www.tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=24766

----------


## WD-NY

> "May I respond?"
> 
> "No, we'll get to you."


Total beta moment by Rand

----------


## CPUd

> All their questions, are a way to insult the candidate. What will they hit Rand with?


Probably KY Senate

----------


## TomtheTinker

Blow hard after blowhard. Why im cutting into my mets time is beyond me.

----------


## Jan2017

Cruz just fired a shot at moderators . . . he scores !

----------


## 01000110

Cruz hammering the dumb ass questions, I like it.

----------


## ds21089

Oh great. Ted Cruz is gonna get a lot of support from that.

----------


## brandon

This isn't even really a debate.... It's just 10 individual gotcha interviews weaved together.

----------


## moraha

Cruz is right. I wish Rand spoke up and said that.

----------


## brandon

Cruz $#@!ing nailed it. spot on.

----------


## CPUd

Cruz calling them out on dumb attacks.  Damn, Cruz said their viewers don't vote GOP anyway

----------


## dillo

Cruz just won

----------


## 01000110

stfu cruz

----------


## devil21

> Rand is trying to get in these, he's asked twice now that I've heard to respond and they ignore or say no to him.


Rings a bell.

----------


## derek4ever

It's a bloody circus!

----------


## Jan2017

But Cruz didn't answer the question . . . and shouting 
"You used your time on something else"
Ha - Moderator scores back -

Now Rand

----------


## Xenliad

Softball question to Rand?

----------


## Liberty74

> lol this debate is so awful


Wait, there is an actual "debate" tonight?

----------


## 01000110

GO RAND GO!

----------


## CPUd

Rand gets a nice opening, after all that yelling about them needing to ask questions of substance.

----------


## brandon

wow a softball to Rand. This is weird.

----------


## misterx

Cruz really nailed that!

----------


## Jan2017

Debt ceiling discussion by Rand - first clear substance. Now Christie.

----------


## ds21089

They finally $#@!ing ask him a question and it's implying he's gonna cut social security and medicare.

----------


## adam220891

no fiscal conservatives in the crowd apparently

----------


## CPUd

They finally are getting to Rand, Christie, Huck

----------


## moraha

> no fiscal conservatives in the crowd apparently


Honestly, it's his delivery. He needs to show the passion of some of the others.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## ds21089

> Cruz likes pot brownies?


He's doing everything he can to appeal to liberal / libertarian / anti-msm voters and sadly I think he did a good job. I honestly believe he had advance knowledge of what was gonna happen in the debate and had these answers crafted. Same with Rubio.

----------


## Jan2017

Cruz just brought up - not gonna have that beer, but maybe some "tequila or those famous Colorado brownies"

----------


## moraha

Looks like Cruz is going to win this one. I was hoping Rand would do exactly what he's doing.

----------


## adam220891

This is a bad night for us.

----------


## 01000110

> LOL, I'm pretty sure that Huckabee knows that just saying the words "400 pound man on a diet" is gonna hurt Chris Christie's feeling..


LOL he even mentioned Krispe Kreme donuts

----------


## Jan2017

OK second half - Rand needs to engage, the talk has been furious with Trump and Carson silent.

----------


## Crashland

I hardly even noticed that Rand is in this debate.

----------


## derek4ever

Shot of tequila on top of a Colorado pot brownie... I present to you the Ted Cruz Special!

----------


## CPUd

> He's doing everything he can to appeal to liberal / libertarian / anti-msm voters and sadly I think he did a good job. I honestly believe he had advance knowledge of what was gonna happen in the debate and had these answers crafted. Same with Rubio.


It was not exactly a secret they were going to ask stupid questions.  Last debate, Huck was the one to complain.

----------


## ds21089

> Cruz just brought up - not gonna have that beer, but maybe some "tequila or those famous Colorado brownies"


Perfectly pre-crafted answer. It caters to hispanics and pro legalizers. This damn debate seems so friggin scripted I'm thinking of just turning it off.

----------


## devil21

> This is a bad night for us.


How well do you expect Rand to do when he's gotten one question in an hour?

----------


## adam220891

> How well do you expect Rand to do when he's gotten one question in an hour?


He could interject more forcefully. Also show more passion.

However, it's also bad because Cruz is doing very well. He holds a big chunk of potential Paul voters.

----------


## ds21089

> How well do you expect Rand to do when he's gotten one question in an hour?


Not only that, but being last means by time they get to him, people have already called out the previous BS and took the "$#@! you media" stance like Cruz is doing. Any rebuttal will happen before it makes it to Rand, thus he has no chance at any great sound bites. He has to find a way to blow it away when it's his turn, but he gets $#@!ty questions that keep him on the defense.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Honestly, it's his delivery. He needs to show the passion of some of the others.


vulgar demagogic reality TV nonsense =/= passion

...then again, most voters can't tell the difference, so...

----------


## ds21089

http://www.cnbc.com/voting/   who is winning debate - Paul

----------


## PCKY

I think Rand is OK...if he gets bombastic he gets accused of being a bad sport.

----------


## Jan2017

> How well do you expect Rand to do when he's gotten one question in an hour?


Rand is playing this like the Senate floor - wait your turn - this is faster than that.

Trump up first for second half kickoff.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> Honestly, it's his delivery. He needs to show the passion of some of the others.





> And that is how stupid voters vote unfortunately.


The current frontrunner tho...

----------


## CPUd

LOL they got psycho Cramer on the panel.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> I think Rand is OK...if he gets bombastic he gets accused of being a bad sport.


Considering how a few thought Paul's attack on Christie looked petty...

----------


## Petar

> LOL he even mentioned Krispe Kreme donuts


LOL, yeah..

----------


## moraha

> vulgar demagogic reality TV nonsense =/= passion
> 
> ...then again, most voters can't tell the difference, so...


Exactly what the problem is.

----------


## devil21

DAMN IT RAND SPEAK UP!!!!  YOU ARE THE OTHER DOCTOR ON THE STAGE!!!

Jesus.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I think Rand is OK...if he gets bombastic he gets accused of being a bad sport.


Damned if you do, damned if you don't.

...but this is no surprise; we always knew that the media & co would be 100% against Rand: as they do not desire any reforms.

----------


## rprprs

Carson comes off like he's going to have a Rick Perry moment any second now.

----------


## Jan2017

Cramer's voice is killing me  . . .

Prosecutor Christie next question.

----------


## Jan2017

> Carson comes off like he's going to have a Rick Perry moment any second now.


lol

----------


## misterx

> The current frontrunner tho...


He's black though. They get to prove they aren't racist if the support him.
And am I the only one who's noticed it's always "Dr." Ben Carson, but it's just plain "Rand Paul".

----------


## CPUd

Rand #5 in "who is winning the debate?"  Jeb and Christie on the bottom.


Jeb just said he will give someone warm kisses.

----------


## adam220891

wtf jeb?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Rand #5 in "who is winning the debate?"


online poll?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> The current frontrunner tho...


Don't think he is sleepy, he used to be very "energetic" .

----------


## DonovanJames

...a warm kiss from jeb bush...

----------


## CPUd

> online poll?


Yeah, CNBC live poll, it is closed now.

----------


## jonhowe

> http://www.cnbc.com/voting/   who is winning debate - Paul


Question is over. He got 5th.

----------


## devil21

> Rand #5 in "who is winning the debate?"  Jeb and Christie on the bottom.
> 
> 
> Jeb just said he will give someone warm kisses.


Link?

nm, poll over.  CNBC advises voting multiple times....

----------


## opinionatedfool

I wonder if rand is purposely hanging back and not getting into the fray at the moment. It's surprising he is not at least attempting to jump in

----------


## Valli6

AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRG! 

Shut up!

----------


## CPUd

Carly is giving a lecture on crony capitalism and how it hurts small business.

----------


## ds21089

Wow Fiorina actually said something amazing. It's too bad she's a filthy liar implying she'd do that.

----------


## Jan2017

Rubio has been quiet for a long time - poll had Cruz #2

Oh, now his finances . . .

----------


## CPUd

> I wonder if rand is purposely hanging back and not getting into the fray at the moment. It's surprising he is not at least attempting to jump in


He triede to get in earlier, but it was stupid time, and honestly was better he didn't.

----------


## misterx

delete

----------


## Mike4Freedom

> Wow Fiorina actually said something amazing. It's too bad she's a filthy liar implying she'd do that.


She was talking about herself.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> I wonder if rand is purposely hanging back and not getting into the fray at the moment. It's surprising he is not at least attempting to jump in


Probably thinks that if he doesn't say anything, he can't say the wrong thing.

----------


## derek4ever

Why is everybody sounding so energetic and "normal" on stage??

----------


## opinionatedfool

> He triede to get in earlier, but it was stupid time, and honestly was better he didn't.


I probably fell asleep when one of the others were talking and missed it

----------


## kahless

Kaisch is getting the most time.  This is ridiculous.

----------


## Dary

This is the worst.

----------


## euphemia

I haven't watched yet, so I will not read all this thread.  What I heard was really good.  I think the candidates have finally agreed that the media will not do them any favors and have decided to move ahead on their own.

----------


## devil21

> I know some of you don't like Cruz, but you have to respect the way he handled these moderators:
> 
>     <iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/XmUqzJnf8zY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Huh?  He knows these moderators quite well.  His wife works for Goldman Sachs, the US arm of the Rothschilds that controls CNBC.

----------


## ds21089

> I haven't watched yet, so I will not read all this thread.  What I heard was really good.  I think the candidates have finally agreed that the media will not do them any favors and have decided to move ahead on their own.


No they are just trying to pretend to be anti-msm because it's already been statistically proven that over 70% of people dont trust the MSM. Being against the MSM is a popular stance, which is the only reason they're taking it. Pandering.

----------


## Paulite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXPTtek9-mQ

----------


## CPUd

Any time someone talks about doing something, Kasich says he already did it.

----------


## ds21089

http://www.cnbc.com/voting/  vote rand - who has what it takes to oversee economy

----------


## robmpreston

I am so $#@!ing depressed. What a disaster this debate is. Almost everyone is coming across well, including the $#@! Cruz. Meanwhile Rand still has no balls and sits silently on the sidelines. Cut in and $#@!ing talk!

----------


## Jan2017

Kasich bringing up debt even though not the exact question  . . . time for Rand soon ?

----------


## afwjam

where is the dialectic guy when you need him. I feel like were still stuck in the cave.

----------


## AdamT

Infowars feed is freaking hilarious https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXPTtek9-mQ

----------


## CPUd

Biggest audience response so far was when Cruz went after the moderators and press

----------


## 01000110

Carly just starts talking and the let her go on?

----------


## staerker

> Carly just starts talking and the let her go on?


It's happened multiple times. They sharply cut all others off.

----------


## Jan2017

Cruz and "a born-again Dad after he left us" story gets in . . .

. . . and Carly interrupts to get woman story in.

----------


## CPUd

Carson, why are you are on a board of a company who supports homosexuals?

----------


## 01000110

This sucks

They need to change the $#@!ing rules and go up and down the $#@!ing line.

----------


## CPUd

Crowd shuts down the moderators for attacking Carson, time to go to a break...

----------


## derek4ever

> Huh?  He knows these moderators quite well.  His wife works for Goldman Sachs, the US arm of the Rothschilds that controls CNBC.


Ding, ding, ding! Winner, winner, chicken dinner!!

----------


## opinionatedfool

> This sucks
> 
> They need to change the $#@!ing rules and go up and down the $#@!ing line.


This debate is the worst. So stupid

----------


## devil21

Finally somebody hammering Carson over his pharma connections.  Too bad it had to be a moderator.  And Carson lied in his reply, he was sued and settled.

----------


## 01000110

9:18 and he's spoken twice?  Once to answer the butt$#@! idiotic opening question.  This $#@!.

----------


## specsaregood

> I know some of you don't like Cruz, but you have to respect the way he handled these moderators:


yeah, well its kinda tough to out-$#@!, Rafael.

----------


## CPUd

Rand will be fine, he just needs something good the last half hour.

----------


## derek4ever

Wonder why Fiorina and Cruz are getting this "unexpected coverage"? They both have/had connections with the Rothschilds.

----------


## Todd

Blatantly ignoring the real threat to big government and the media.  Can you guess who that person is?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Cruz likes pot brownies?


No, he's a prostitute. 

...he was that guy in college that you didn't invite to the party but he showed up anyway.

----------


## Jackie Moon

They just scrolled this tweet across the bottom of the screen

----------


## 01000110

Cruz again.

Rand may as well set himself on fire.

For $#@! SAKES

----------


## ds21089

Look for Rubio to be deemed the winner and jump 5+ points in the polls tomorrow

----------


## CPUd

Uh oh...  Cruz is now a Ron Paul supporter

----------


## robmpreston

This is an absolute disaster...

A fed question for Cruz? wtf...

----------


## jclay2

I worked out for about 30 minutes and watched the debate with subtitles. I couldn't follow a thing and every question lacked substance. It seemed like the moderators wanted to take down all the candidates. What else should I expect?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> This sucks
> 
> They need to change the $#@!ing rules and go up and down the $#@!ing line.


Why would they do that?

The only reform candidate up there (Rand) is getting iced out.

The system's working perfectly.

----------


## Jan2017

> Cruz gets the fed question...


and invokes Ron Paul and Audit the Fed !

----------


## fcreature

Turned this garbage off.

----------


## CPUd

YES!  Rand:  "I'd like to thank Senator Cruz for cosponsoring my bill to audit the Fed"

----------


## kahless

About time.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

i turned it off and i never do that.

best for rand to just keep quiet and let everyone stick their foot in their mouths

----------


## Jan2017

Rand gets to be asked the same question . . . sounds better than Cruz here definitely.

----------


## 01000110

Hey, some applause for Rand!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

And who is shocked? Trump supports Zuckerberg and expanding H1B visas.

----------


## KingNothing

CNBC should be embarrassed.  This is awful.  

"Candidate X, isn't Candidate Y an awful piece of $#@!?"

"Candidate Q, don't you hate the gays?"

"Candidate Z, why does this policy of yours suck so bad?"

----------


## Lord Xar

RAND SHOULD SAY -- 

THIS DEBATE IS A JOKE & A FARCE. IT DEMEANS THE AMERICAN PEOPLE, AND PUSHES THE SAME OL' SAME OL'.
I AM OUTTA HERE -- (take off his mic, and walk off the stage)

----------


## EBounding

Just waltzed in here to see if the debate was horrible.  Yup.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Trump is confused

----------


## jurgs01

A lot of candidates seem like they are taking talking points from the liberty movement. The problem is you know they won't follow through.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> YES!  Rand:  "I'd like to thank Senator Cruz for cosponsoring my bill to audit the Fed"


Yeah, sucks to have Cruz get to go first on that one but Rand did a good job pointing out that it's his bill.

----------


## Dr. Dog

Did Jebby lose weight and 15 years from last debate?

----------


## Petar

Jeb Bush's eyes are a direct window to the fiery pits of Hell.

----------


## CPUd

Jeb says we need to reform how we tax things and stuff.

----------


## CPUd

Rubio, why is your tax plan so $#@!ty?

----------


## Jan2017

Rubio and moderator - yes you did - no I didn't discussion - lol

----------


## 01000110

I can't take anything Rubio says seriously, at all, since he doesn't do his own goddamn job.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Carly's the absolute worst, but that was a HOME RUN answer - ugh, why won't Rand answer questions like that.


It's easier when you get the questions in advance.

----------


## CPUd

S-corp you should only do if you want employees, otherwise a LLC/sole proprietorship is better.

----------


## 01000110

GO RAND!

----------


## devil21

FINALLY!!

----------


## KingNothing

"Marco Rubio, I don't understand math.  Your tax plan sucks, you stupid ass." - CNBC

Whether or not his plan sucks is immaterial.  These moderators are just awful.

----------


## Dr. Dog

How many votes did Rubio skip to memorize that response?

----------


## CPUd

Rand just forced himself some talk time for his tax plan.

----------


## 01000110

Cruz called Rand's plan good!

----------


## misterx

Great job by Paul there. After she said moderator discretion though, he should've said, "I see, it depends on who the moderators like".

----------


## Xenliad

Rand: (replying to moderator discretion) Say no more. 

Cruz: (on everything) Me too Me too Me too

----------


## adam220891

Cruz...LEECH LEECH LEECH

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Rand just forced himself some talk time for his tax plan.


Then Cruz ran with his answer and ended it with saying he'd end the IRS. This debate is a catastrophe.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## ds21089

http://www.cnbc.com/voting/  - who is winning debate

----------


## Jan2017

> Why is Kasich getting asked about pot?  Jeez these guys suck....


Moderator tied it to tax revenue in Colorado, and sorta answered the question but then not sure what Kasich answered

----------


## RabbitMan

Rand did great right there, but omg I want to punch traitor Cruz in the face right now. What a $#@!ing racket. What a snake.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Rand Paul:  "How do we decide who gets to interrupt?"
> CNBC, sheepishly:  "uhh.... moderator discretion."
> 
> No one even knew how to respond.  This is a $#@!ing joke.  Just a $#@!ing joke.


This is so stupid. Not sure what the media has against rand, but there is clearly an agenda.

----------


## devil21

> Rand Paul:  "How do we decide who gets to interrupt?"
> CNBC, sheepishly:  "uhh.... moderator discretion."
> 
> No one even knew how to respond.  This is a $#@!ing joke.  Just a $#@!ing joke.


I don't care who you support, it's clear that the media's job (Fox included) is to give the Dems friendly, cozy forums while making the GOP debates free-for-all circuses devoid of substance.

If Republicans can't tell that the entire MSM is in the tank for Hillary then I guess people really are just plain clueless.  It's obvious.

----------


## Xenliad

Cruz is only in this race to damage Rand.

----------


## MarcusI

Just came online. Pls someone tell me how long is the debate on and how long will it last from now on? 

(and how did Rand?)

----------


## Jackie Moon

> Rand: (replying to moderator discretion) Say no more. 
> 
> Cruz: (on everything) Me too Me too Me too





> Cruz...LEECH LEECH LEECH





>

----------


## 01000110

Did Huckabee just say he stood up to the Clinton's and lived to tell about it?  (I was half listening).

----------


## devil21

> Full legalization *(for a monopoly of 20 big donors)* is on the ballot.


You should start a thread on that in GP.  Sounds interesting.

----------


## PCKY

> This is so stupid. Not sure what the media has against rand, but there is clearly an agenda.


Wasn't it a CNBC reporter that he shushed?

----------


## liberty_nc

Well.... 10 more minutes and probably 0 more minutes of Rand.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Our forum's Barry Donegan had a tweet featured on the twitter feed on the bottom of the screen.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> http://www.cnbc.com/voting/  - who is winning debate


The Q currently is "Do You Agree With What's Being Said?"

WTF? _By whom?_

----------


## KingNothing

CNBC:  "Carly, you're an abject failure.  How dare you run on your record."

----------


## CPUd

Carly again the selfless advocate for small business

----------


## PCKY

> Did Huckabee just say he stood up to the Clinton's and lived to tell about it?  (I was half listening).


Yes he did....

----------


## ds21089

> The Q currently is "Do You Agree With What's Being Said?"
> 
> WTF? _By whom?_


The questions change quickly, you gotta leave the link open and it beeps when the question changes. Too late for that now though

----------


## MarcusI

> Just came online. Pls someone tell me how long is the debate on and how long will it last from now on? 
> 
> (and how did Rand?)


..

----------


## CPUd

> Did Huckabee just say he stood up to the Clinton's and lived to tell about it?  (I was half listening).


I think they ran someone against him in Arkansas back in the day.

----------


## KingNothing

CNBC:  "America, you're welcome.  We just proved that every negative thing you think about the media is actually true."

----------


## MarcusI

> Well.... 10 more minutes and probably 0 more minutes of Rand.


ty

----------


## hardrightedge

kasich again....damn...

no matter how hard you try...media clowns...the surge will not happen for him

----------


## CPUd

> ..


Debate was 2 hours, almost over now.  Rand was oK, but he keeps getting stepped on by Cruz.

----------


## brandon

Anyone elses stream keep skipping back 1-2 seconds and replaying what people just said?

----------


## ds21089

Rand must be standing here thinking "are these guys watching my speeches and taking my positions or what?" How can he interject over his own positions people are spouting?

----------


## KingNothing

> Just came online. Pls someone tell me how long is the debate on and how long will it last from now on? 
> 
> (and how did Rand?)


Rand did fine, but it didn't matter.  The story tonight is that the media is a total abomination.  They're so clearly in the pocket of the democrats that the GOP should just cancel all future debates.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> [Trump] did not answer the question or sounds like he does not know what his own policies are.


Trump: "Policies? What's that? ...I scream nonsense on twitter like for my TV show, what more do you people want!?"

----------


## Dr. Dog

The fact that you can finish your first year of college while in high school in Ohio shows that Ohio universities have exceedingly low academic standards.

----------


## CPUd

Jeb the selfless advocate for small government

and he's 7-0 in his fantasy football league.  But he's not gambling.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Rand did fine, but it didn't matter.  The story tonight is that the media is a total abomination.  They're so clearly in the pocket of the democrats that the GOP should just cancel all future debates.


He got a total of 2 minutes... Maybe

----------


## Dr. Dog

> Anyone elses stream keep skipping back 1-2 seconds and replaying what people just said?


http://www.stream2watch.co/live-tv/us/cnbc-live-stream

----------


## Xenliad

Bush is pretending to be human again.

----------


## KingNothing

CNBC:  "Governor Bush.  Fantasy football.  Thoughts?"

----------


## 01000110

LOL Christie hammering Fantasy football.

----------


## kahless

Christie smacked down Jeb pretty hard. LOL

----------


## CPUd

Christie got his ass kicked in fantasy football

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Yes he did....


Too bad that Huckleberry raised taxes and spending in AK more than Bill.

...but those are just facts, there are no nude photos or bad jokes involved, so I guess this isn't relevant to politics...

----------


## Dr. Dog

> Bush is pretending to be human again.


Cheney taught him well.

----------


## eleganz

Moderators are pussies, Christie cut into somebody else's speaking time and they reward him with a question immediately, there is no rules.

----------


## CPUd

I've got a feeling CNBC won't be doing GOP events for a while after this.

----------


## derek4ever

The surge isn't going to happen unless we shock the buggers and go stealth and outplay them everywhere...

----------


## CPUd

Rand is Medicare socialism?

----------


## economics102

Rand gave up the one thing that Ron was always able to rely on to differentiate himself: authenticity. Something Bernie Sanders has leveraged too. 

Let's be clear: other candidates are hawking most of Rand's positions. What's the most important difference between Rand and the other candidates isn't the few positions where he's different, it's the fact that he's actually serious about his positions and the other candidates are not. Ted Cruz is not going to reign in the Fed. Etc.

People got it with Ron. They're not getting it with Rand.

----------


## CPUd

> The surge isn't going to happen unless we shock the buggers and go stealth and outplay them everywhere...


Too early for a surge, but linear increase is good for now.

----------


## CPUd

Wow, did Cruz try to step over Rand again?  Who was that trying to talk?

----------


## ds21089

That wasnt a good "joke" to tell on a national stage, Rand ugh...

----------


## KingNothing

Christie, whom I sincerely hate, just did really good there as he smacked CNBC around.

----------


## pacodever

This was awful (to listen to).  Little benefit to Rand, but no detriment.  Be sure to support the Nov. 5 Money Bomb and consider joining the Thunderclap if you haven't already:

https://www.thunderclap.it/en/projec...11-5-moneybomb

We need 116 more people to join for it to go!

----------


## Jan2017

Well looks like Rand got the last question, and then Huck cut off -
final closing statements after the break.

----------


## Jackie Moon

Rand got a 79% "Agree" on the live poll while he was talking on that last one.

----------


## liberty_nc

His closing statement needs to be fire and his filibuster needs to beat the record

----------


## KingNothing

CNBC:  "Rand.  Caring for the sick and elderly.  Isn't it just socialism, and why do you want them all to die?"

----------


## Xenliad

Rand being calm is reminding me of Carson in the previous debates. Carson's performance tonight was pretty forgettable for me.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Rand being calm is reminding me of Carson in the previous debates. Carson's performance tonight was pretty forgettable for me.


Maybe if it's writing for carson it will work for rand

----------


## kahless

As much as I do not like him, Christie kicked Jeb and the moderators ass, then forcefully laid out all his policies.  He always makes good use of his time.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Wow, did Cruz try to step over Rand again?  Who was that trying to talk?


Huckabee

----------


## Dr. Dog

> As much as I do not like him, Christie kicked Jeb and the moderators ass, then forcefully laid out all his policies.  He always makes good use of his time.


Every time Christie speaks I wish Ron and Rand were as forceful and confident as he is.

----------


## carlton

vote for paul now

----------


## CPUd

Jeb says we need to reform stuff and he has a plan to do just that.

----------


## PCKY

> Cruz in the Senate is a good thing.


Not anymore.  He's useless.

----------


## kahless

Trump is getting killed on Twitter for back tracking and acting clueless on his own H-1B visa position.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Huckabee gets to repeat himself, and some more free time for Jeb. Moderator discretion.

----------


## KingNothing

Bush:  "Allow me chime in for no apparent reason."
CNBC:  "Ok, go right ahead.  And when you're done, we'll make sure you and Trump get into it over an unrelated topic."

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Trump is getting killed on Twitter for back tracking and acting clueless on his own H-1B visa position.


I've said it many times. Glad to see that others will finally catch on to his bait and switch.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

^^^my impression based on these comments

I'll watch the tube later and see what reality is.

----------


## PCKY

> Every time Christie speaks I wish Ron and Rand were as forceful and confident as he is.


Neither have the right voice for that...just doesn't sound right.  Their magic comes from sense making.

----------


## KingNothing

> Trump is getting killed on Twitter for back tracking and acting clueless on his own H-1B visa position.


Who cares about that entire issue?

It impacts virtually no one.  It's almost as relevant as the fantasy football issue.  If people want to come here and work, let them.  Nothing being debated seriously changes the current state of affairs.

----------


## CPUd

Rand 75% agree in live poll

----------


## klamath

> Rand gave up the one thing that Ron was always able to rely on to differentiate himself: authenticity. Something Bernie Sanders has leveraged too. 
> 
> Let's be clear: other candidates are hawking most of Rand's positions. What's the most important difference between Rand and the other candidates isn't the few positions where he's different, it's the fact that he's actually serious about his positions and the other candidates are not. Ted Cruz is not going to reign in the Fed. Etc.
> 
> People got it with Ron. They're not getting it with Rand.


 You do remember that Ron ran for president 3 time and NEVER won a single primary. 90% of the republicans didn't "get it" with Ron

----------


## Brett85

> Rand 75% agree in live poll


What percentage of agreement are the other candidates getting in the live poll?

----------


## brandon

> Rand gave up the one thing that Ron was always able to rely on to differentiate himself: authenticity. Something Bernie Sanders has leveraged too.



Yeah agreed. Rand is just not good at this. He isn't charismatic enough, and all his (3 minutes of) responses just seem bland and bored.

----------


## Jan2017

They went to Rand - he was surprised but explained social security and medicaid are out of money and did great - then Christie tries to butt in.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Brett85

> Rand, where the hell is your uumph and passion, man?? Thank God this debate is almost over, what a dreadful show!!


All he can do is just be himself.

----------


## Jan2017

Who is gonna be hurt most after this debate . . . ?

----------


## messana

Rand always has the most inspirational closing statements.

----------


## KingNothing

> I totally forgot about the debate tonight; replaying Skyrim takes precedence. What are the cliff notes?


Every non-Jeb, non-Trump, non-Carson candidate looked fine.  CNBC was the only loser tonight.  And they lost BIG.  BIG TIME.

Christie and Cruz viciously attacked the media, as they should have.  Rand was calm and poised, and delivered nothing but great answers in his limited time.

----------


## 01000110

> Who is gonna be hurt most after this debate . . . ?


Carson

----------


## garyallen59

This debate was just terrible all around.

Good news: Trump will probably continue to decline in the polls since he didn't really make a mark and Carson was a bit of an afterthough. Bush may actually drop out.

Bad news: Cruz rises.

Rand probably stays the same or maybe just a marginal rise. His filibuster may help get some upward momentum

----------


## Xenliad

> Who is gonna be hurt most after this debate . . . ?


Bush falls and Rubio rises I think.

----------


## economics102

> No one is.  Cruz isn't either.


Christie did

----------


## 01000110

Rubio saying he owes America but doesn't do his damn job.

----------


## V3n

first and last time I ever watch CNBC

----------


## KingNothing

I love Trump as a clown.  I love him as a foil.  I hate him as a candidate.  But man, I love him when he lambastes the media.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

Kasich will be the next one who surges, cruz will have a small bump.

----------


## KingNothing

> Christie did


Christie always has done this.  He's the only one.

----------


## garyallen59

> Kasich will be the next one who surges, cruz will have a small bump.


Kasich's going nowhere.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Yeah agreed. Rand is just not good at this. He isn't charismatic enough, and all his (3 minutes of) responses just seem bland and bored.


^^^says person who is constantly criticizing Rand, regardless of what he says/does

#grainofsalt

----------


## KingNothing

> Kasich will be the next one who surges, cruz will have a small bump.


Totally disagree.  He, Huckabee, Fiorina, and Jeb were the worst candidates tonight.  People will love Christie, Cruz, Rubio, and possibly Paul.

Paul wasn't boring, passive, or lacking in energy.  He was a freaking adult.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Rubio and Cruz up

Fiorina same 

Rand....who is Rand

Carson and Trump down

----------


## V3n

huckabee's running for speaking fees and book tours.  that is all.

----------


## KingNothing

> Bush falls and Rubio rises I think.


I think Bush is toast.  Bland performance by him, at best.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Rubio admits that it's all about him.  "I'm against anything that is bad for my mother."


Is his mother Goldman Sachs?

----------


## kahless

The biggest losers in the debate were Bush and Trump. CNBC is going to blasted by the media for giving the front-runner the least amount of time.  

Probably a boost for Christie and Cruz. I think Kaisch despite getting a great deal of time came across as too angry.  I think there will not be a boost for him except for maybe FNC.

----------


## PCKY

> Rand, where the hell is your uumph and passion, man?? Thank God this debate is almost over, what a dreadful show!!


the last time he showed passion he was criticized all over this forum....

----------


## Sola_Fide

Oh.....the talking heads are saying Rand failed.  Must be true.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

> Kasich's going nowhere.


They have not gave him the full pumping treatment yet. He will be pumped. They will say he is reasonable and what not. He will not lead the polls but will be in the top 5 by next week.

----------


## derek4ever

> All he can do is just be himself.


I know! But it just hurts me with all my heart! This movement we created, one way or another, indirectly or directly, is facing the big bullies of the MSM without any mercy. I wasn't expecting Rand to be given lots of time, I was expecting him to be a little more passionate. It just breaks my heart!!

----------


## PCKY

> Totally disagree.  He, Huckabee, Fiorina, and Jeb were the worst candidates tonight.  People will love Christie, Cruz, Rubio, and possibly Paul.
> 
> Paul wasn't boring, passive, or lacking in energy.  He was a freaking adult.


I agree with that.

----------


## V3n

I don't think Rand did much tonight, but he plugged his filibuster tomorrow - so I'm excited about that and hope it goes well - nobody watches CNBC, he used this as a commercial for what he's doing on the Debt Ceiling - hopefully that pays off.

----------


## Jan2017

Unless the next surge and fall is all pre-arranged, 
I think Rubio looked the worst - he got bad questions (they all did mostly) and arguing with moderators.

Rand's questions were ok enough.

----------


## KingNothing

These two people with jowls, Kudlow and the blonde woman, ignoring Rand as they shake their jowls to praise "the two senators, Cruz and Rubio" are annoying.

----------


## PCKY

Who is that blonde woman that disses Rand so much?..

----------


## CPUd

Rand is consistently in the top 5 for live polling.  Bush is dead last.
http://www.cnbc.com/voting/

----------


## Scott_in_PA

Poll was reset = vote again

hxxp://www.cnbc.com/2015/10/28/gop-presidential-candidates-square-off-in-cnbc-debate.html

43%	
Trump
469 vote(s)
12%	
Carson
128 vote(s)
4%	
Fiorina
43 vote(s)
18%	
Rubio
189 vote(s)
3%	
Christie
27 vote(s)
5%	
Kasich
53 vote(s)
*5%	
Paul
56 vote(s)*
1%	
Huckabee
15 vote(s)
1%	
Bush
14 vote(s)
6%	
Cruz
64 vote(s)
1%	
Jindal
9 vote(s)

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> http://www.cnbc.com/voting/ go vote Rand now "who won the debate?"
> 
> Rand between 4th and 5th


Voted

Rand has been listed last in every single poll this evening.

...it's not ranked by polling results.

...it's not ranked alphabetically.

Quite the coincidence, eh?

----------


## 01000110

> These two people with jowls, Kudlow and the blonde woman, ignoring Rand as they shake their jowls to praise "the two senators, Cruz and Rubio" are annoying.


I put baseball on.  Could not stomach watching any of the BS afterwards, but reading about it is just as bad. LOL

----------


## staerker

Just remember:

The entire US government is bought.

The entire cable media system is bought.

Liberty cannot win on their playing field. What did you guys expect?

I disagree with the feasibility of Rand's route, but he has my respect for trying.

----------


## Cutlerzzz

Rand really did nothing to standout tonight. He was given few questions, didn't interject himself in the debate much, remained soft spoken, and did not say anything to really catch attention or differentiate himself. He just isn't partisan or boorish enough right now. He also didn't say anything to damage himself. 

His only chance is still basically getting a bump at the right time while the right people collapse.

----------


## KingNothing

> Oh.....the talking heads are saying Rand failed.  Must be true.


I love that they even think it is reasonable to evaluate for us what we just saw with our own eyes.  Imagine the audacity that takes?  That the media does this shows how absurd this farce we call political news really is.

----------


## Jan2017

This is an online link . . . and Fox is on with Hannity called it a bad debate.
"Moderators hostile"

http://www.tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=29772

----------


## CPUd

Approximate live polling right now:

Trump, Carson, Cruz, Rubio/Paul, Christie, Fiorina/Kasich, Huck, Bush

----------


## Jackie Moon

> Paul wasn't boring, passive, or lacking in energy.  He was a freaking adult.


Agree with that.  

The whole debate was a mess, the moderators and the questions were horrible.  But Rand came off above it and handled himself well.  

He didn't blow it and he should continue on his upward momentum that he's had going.  Others will go up and down and show that it's still wide open.

Plus we get to do it again in a couple weeks.

----------


## jonhowe

> Oh.....the talking heads are saying Rand failed.  Must be true.


If the point of the debate was to appeal to people NOT on this forum, they are 100% correct.

----------


## rprprs

> Rubio and Cruz up
> 
> Fiorina same 
> 
> Rand....who is Rand
> 
> Carson and Trump down


I will agree, except that I'll add Christie to the up group (ever so slightly).

----------


## 01000110

*5%*Paul

77 vote(s)

----------


## KingNothing

> Rand really did nothing to standout tonight. He was given few questions, didn't interject himself in the debate much, remained soft spoken, and did not say anything to really catch attention or differentiate himself. He just isn't partisan or boorish enough right now. He also didn't say anything to damage himself. 
> 
> His only chance is still basically getting a bump at the right time while the right people collapse.


Every time he spoke, he spoke confidently an eloquently.  He made great, nuanced, thoughtful points.  What more do you want?  Do you want him to jump around like an $#@!, tripping over himself to get an extra word in?

----------


## kahless

> Agree with that.  
> 
> The whole debate was a mess, the moderators and the questions were horrible.  But Rand came off above it and handled himself well.  
> 
> He didn't blow it and he should continue on his upward momentum that he's had going.  Others will go up and down and show that it's still wide open.
> 
> Plus we get to do it again in a couple weeks.


Whether people agree or disagree with the policy I think Rand talking about raising the SS age may push his numbers down.

----------


## 01000110

Trump is at 44% in that damn CNBC poll.  Good grief.  What a joke.

----------


## KingNothing

> Approximate live polling right now:
> 
> Trump, Carson, Cruz, Rubio/Paul, Christie, Fiorina/Kasich, Huck, Bush


Whomever people like at the moment is who they will say won the debate, so long as their candidate doesn't get abused and no one says something surprisingly awesome.

We're in 5th right now.  Bush, Huck, Kasich, and Fiorina are all falling apart.

----------


## hardrightedge

Rand can be an adult when he gets to the white house...he needs
to dumb it down for the remainder of his campaign...

----------


## KingNothing

> Whether people agree or disagree with the policy I think Rand talking about raising the SS age may push his numbers down.


Then so be it.  He's right for saying it.  He's right for being a goddam adult and proposing real solutions to real problems.  If the voters hate him for it, $#@! us.  We deserve to go bankrupt.

----------


## 01000110

> Every time he spoke, he spoke confidently an eloquently.  He made great, nuanced, thoughtful points.  What more do you want?  Do you want him to jump around like an $#@!, tripping over himself to get an extra word in?


Well, yeah, we live in a reality tv nation where the only thing that matters is getting in the best zinger.

----------


## kahless

Carson is being interviewed on CNN, he looks and is acting like he just crawled out of bed.

----------


## Krugminator2

It is really hard to come away from this and last few weeks and not think Cruz has smartly positioned himself. 

I think Rand was pitch perfect if he were trying to appeal to me. Unfortunately, I care exclusively about issues. Rand explained entitlements very well and brought up spending.  A lot of people seem to care about being "high energy" and "alpha."  I don't know what those mean but they clearly matter.

----------


## kahless

Preibus is bashing CNBC and the moderators on CNN. Cooper and Bash are saying this is unheard of and unusual.

----------


## KingNothing

> Rand can be an adult when he gets to the white house...he needs
> to dumb it down for the remainder of his campaign...


Dumbing it down is not the way to go.  No candidate wins by dumbing things down.  They win by being a more likeable adult than everyone else.  Rand can improve on that, certainly, but he won't win by being a condescending ass.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## JJ2

> Preibus is bashing CNBC and the moderators on CNN. Cooper and Bash is saying this is unheard of and unusual.


I thought Priebus promised this wouldn't happen this cycle? I thought he was choosing "friendly" moderators?

----------


## hells_unicorn

I didn't quite catch everything, but I was over at my folks' house and caught most of the debate. The whole thing was horrible, the moderators were terrible, every candidate came off as overly combative and rude with the exception of Rand Paul. If I were to give points for who did the best job at hacking on someone else, I would say that Christie, Rubio and Cruz scored the most points.

Having said all that, Rand was the only person who I think decided not to take the bait and get into a shouting match with anyone else. He did try to chime in a couple of times and did actually get some good words on his tax plan, but he was far more reserved than the two previous performances, which is fine, most of the other people on that stage looked like absolute clowns, particularly Trump and Bush, with Kasich nipping on their heels.

I actually came away from this debate liking Cruz a little bit because of how he shut down those idiot moderators, who were trying to essentially foment a battle royale. Rand Paul did fine for what he was given, they were marginalizing him from the get-go and allowing everyone else to run their mouths incessantly, particularly Kasich who, quite frankly, just droned on and on about how pious he was for not dealing with reality regarding entitlement reform.

I'm going to abstain from watching the post-debate coverage because I have no interest in somebody else telling me for an hour or so that I didn't actually see what I saw and didn't hear what I just heard. If this debate ends up sinking both Donald Trump and Jeb Bush, I'll consider it a victory and hope for greener pastures on the campaign trail.

----------


## Jan2017

> Carson is being interviewed on CNN, he looks and is acting like he just crawled out of bed.


Christie on Hannity now . . .http://www.tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=29772

Just said what Rand said about raising ages on social security and medicare . . .

Rand just came on now. Asked about the filibuster.

----------


## kahless

> I thought Priebus promised this wouldn't happen this cycle? I thought he was choosing "friendly" moderators?


Well they negotiated in good faith and got blind sided. CNN is wiping the floor about CNBC's coverage.

----------


## Tenal

Rand is on Hannity now, change channels to fox!

----------


## hells_unicorn

> I thought Priebus promised this wouldn't happen this cycle? I thought he was choosing "friendly" moderators?


The only thing he did was eject the freak-show over at MSNBC from the list of places that they'd patronize. I agreed with him doing this (probably the only smart thing he's done since taking over the RNC) but apparently he didn't go far enough. CNBC may as well have had Rachel Maddow and Al Sharpton out there asking questions, it was literally that bad.

----------


## KingNothing

> 


The classic example of asking people if we need to cut government spending, and finding a majority sincerely believe we need to, and then asking them one by one, what functions they want to cut, and learning they don't want to cut anything.

This is why spending always increases.  We can blame the politicians every day, but they aren't the problem.  We are.  They are giving us exactly what we ask them for.

----------


## Xenliad

Rand is on Hannity talking about the filibuster.

----------


## Valli6

Rand's on Hannity! 10:35

----------


## Cutlerzzz

> Well, yeah, we live in a reality tv nation where the only thing that matters is getting in the best zinger.


This is the truth. It is all about sound bites (I would also argue that nobody really gets great or in depth points in because of the lack of time to answer). 

Outside of that, Rand is much more articulate than Ron, but that seems to mean little. Ron at time rambled and got off point, but that made him him standout. Speaking clearly but within the confines of the Republican Primary means little.

----------


## staerker

"Trending" on Fedbook: (cycling through brings up all candidates except for Rand.)

----------


## r3volution 3.0

>

----------


## KingNothing

> The only thing he did was eject the freak-show over at MSNBC from the list of places that they'd patronize. I agreed with him doing this (probably the only smart thing he's done since taking over the RNC) but apparently he didn't go far enough. CNBC may as well have had Rachel Maddow and Al Sharpton out there asking questions, it was literally that bad.


Maddow and Sharpton would have been better than what we saw.  At least they would have at least pretended to be above the level of filth we were forced to endure tonight.

----------


## kahless

> Christie on Hannity now . . .http://www.tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=29772
> 
> Just said what Rand said about raising ages on social security and medicare . . .
> 
> Rand just came on now. Asked about the filibuster.


If they keep this up the Republicans will lose in the general.  If they talked about reducing fraud, means testing, income cut-offs and reducing military spending the regular folks would be willing to listen.  Talk about raising the age is just going to piss allot people off.

----------


## CPUd

Rand now alternating between 3rd and 4th in after-debate live polling:
http://www.cnbc.com/voting/

----------


## ds21089

http://www.cnbc.com/voting/  vote rand. open private browser, skip, vote rand. close browser. open private repeat. he's teetering from 3-5th

----------


## JJ2

> The only thing he did was eject the freak-show over at MSNBC from the list of places that they'd patronize. I agreed with him doing this (probably the only smart thing he's done since taking over the RNC) but apparently he didn't go far enough. CNBC may as well have had Rachel Maddow and Al Sharpton out there asking questions, it was literally that bad.


Absolutely. And I don't even like the Republican Party.

You know it's bad when the moderators become the story of the debate. That should never happen.

----------


## klamath

> The classic example of asking people if we need to cut government spending, and finding a majority sincerely believe we need to, and then asking them one by one, what functions they want to cut, and learning they don't want to cut anything.
> 
> This is why spending always increases.  We can blame the politicians every day, but they aren't the problem.  We are.  They are giving us exactly what we ask them for.


This. We the collective elect the exact kind of government we are.

----------


## CPUd

> "Trending" on Fedbook: (cycling through brings up all candidates except for Rand.)


I think that's a good thing.

----------


## derek4ever

> Just remember:
> 
> The entire US government is bought.
> 
> The entire cable media system is bought.
> 
> Liberty cannot win on their playing field. What did you guys expect?
> 
> I disagree with the feasibility of Rand's route, but he has my respect for trying.


That is true. I hope you guys don't think I'm quitting on Rand. I think Rand should stay in for the long haul but he needs to create a roadmap to victory for 2020 or 2024, since his Senate re-election is pretty much a shoo-in. Rand has the potential Papa Paul never had. He has the great ideas and the fact that he's new are both pluses. He can make in roads with minority voters, young voters and independents. I love Rand! But I think he gave a bad rap when he went after Trump in the first debate. He should've pretended he wasn't there and just promote his ideas. Come on Rand!!!

----------


## JJ2

Someone needs to put together a YouTube video of just the portions involving the moderators and see how bad it looks.

----------


## Crashland

I think in order to do better in the debates, Rand needs to do better outside the debates. He needs to make enough waves with his message that the moderators will actually be motivated to ask him interesting questions or at least give him the light of day

----------


## PCKY

Rand up next on Hardball...Matthews and co. Just got done trashing Cruz.

----------


## PCKY

> I think in order to do better in the debates, Rand needs to do better outside the debates. He needs to make enough waves with his message that the moderators will actually be motivated to ask him interesting questions or at least give him the light of day


That's a good point but if they bring up something he does it will be bringing attention to him.  Not likely.

----------


## CPUd

per NPR:

Fiorina: 10:32

Rubio: 10:10

Kasich: 9:42

Trump: 9:26

Christie: 8:31

Huckabee: 7:39

Cruz: 7:34

Carson: 7:02

Bush: 6:39

Paul: 6:15

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> "Trending" on Fedbook: (cycling through brings up all candidates except for Rand.)


No. John Kasich isn't on there and he was also in the main debate.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

.....

----------


## kahless

Chris Mathews telling Rand that Cruz sounded like him and Ron with audit the fed, gold standard and abolish the IRS.  Rand described some difference in tax policy.

----------


## Valli6

Chris Mathews asked Rand something about Cruz "poaching" him

----------


## jkob

sounds like I should be glad I missed this

----------


## ds21089



----------


## r3volution 3.0

So, any tubes yet?

----------


## Barrex

Who won the debate?                 

         Vote Closed

1st

2nd

3rd

3rd

5th

6th

7th

8th

----------


## PCKY

> http://www.cnbc.com/voting/  vote rand. open private browser, skip, vote rand. close browser. open private repeat. he's teetering from 3-5th


He finished tied for 3rd with Cruz.  Not bad.

----------


## PCKY

> Who won the debate?                 
> 
>          Vote Closed
> 
> 1st
> 
> 2nd
> 
> 3rd
> ...


So fourth goes to Deez Nuts!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Who is gonna be hurt most after this debate . . . ?


Trump may.




> Rand now alternating between 3rd and 4th in after-debate live polling:
> http://www.cnbc.com/voting/


Poll closed. Polls always close if Rand is doing too good.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Who won the debate?                 
> 
>          Vote Closed
> 
> 1st
> 
> 2nd
> 
> 3rd
> ...


scratch that, 6th ate 7th

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Poll closed. Polls always close if Rand is doing too good.


Ah, you're just a conspiracy theorist or sumpin..

----------


## devil21

drudge poll
http://drudgereport.com/now1.htm

----------


## jaymur

I think Christie cannot be helped by anything he does. Being any way associated with something like Bridgegate .....

Just taking one second to imagine people reporting to Christie purposefully shutting down a bridge to spite another politician will wipe out any positive impact of debate performances. 




> Trump may.
> 
> 
> 
> Poll closed. Polls always close if Rand is doing too good.

----------


## devil21

Rand had least speaking time again.

----------


## jaymur

> drudge poll
> http://drudgereport.com/now1.htm


Wow. Trump at 65%. Carson and Paul at 3%.

----------


## eleganz

Now that I thought about it again, I'm not that unhappy with today's debate because Rand got his message across, TOMORROW I'M FILIBUSTERING THE DEBT.  

There is a really good chance the conservative news cycle will either lean his way or shift to him so he will be taking attention away from today's debate and thats what ultimately matters.

Rand needs a GOP hero moment and he may just get it.

----------


## CPUd

> Trump may.
> 
> 
> 
> Poll closed. Polls always close if Rand is doing too good.


It's a live poll that cycles its questions.  They do that for several minutes, then close it and go to another question.  That's why during the debate people were occasionally posting the link when it cycled back to that question.

----------


## ds21089

> Now that I thought about it again, I'm not that unhappy with today's debate because Rand got his message across, TOMORROW I'M FILIBUSTERING THE DEBT.  
> 
> There is a really good chance the conservative news cycle will either lean his way or shift to him so he will be taking attention away from today's debate and thats what ultimately matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Rand needs a GOP hero moment and he may just get it.


How much do you want to bet that Cruz will join him during the prime hours?

----------


## CPUd

> Trump may.
> 
> 
> 
> Poll closed. Polls always close if Rand is doing too good.


It's a live poll that cycles its questions.  They do that for several minutes, then close it and go to another question.  That's why during the debate people were occasionally posting the link when it cycled back to that question.  The order posted in this post was fairly consistent throughout the night.

----------


## derek4ever

> Now that I thought about it again, I'm not that unhappy with today's debate because Rand got his message across, TOMORROW I'M FILIBUSTERING THE DEBT.  
> 
> There is a really good chance the conservative news cycle will either lean his way or shift to him so he will be taking attention away from today's debate and thats what ultimately matters.
> 
> Rand needs a GOP hero moment and he may just get it.


I hope the man upstairs is listening to you! Because our country is still in deep trouble and our guy needs all the help he can get!!

----------


## RabbitMan

> Now that I thought about it again, I'm not that unhappy with today's debate because Rand got his message across, TOMORROW I'M FILIBUSTERING THE DEBT.  
> 
> There is a really good chance the conservative news cycle will either lean his way or shift to him so he will be taking attention away from today's debate and thats what ultimately matters.
> 
> Rand needs a GOP hero moment and he may just get it.


As long as nobody watched the debate, everything will be fine.  Cruz totally stole every single piece of Rand's thunder in a convincing way and was CLEARLY trying to poach his support.  But thankfully it was particularly difficult to watch without a cable subscription.

You may have a really good point though about redirection and using the news cycle though.

----------


## CPUd

I wonder what Ron Paul will say about his new admirer

----------


## Brett85

> "Trending" on Fedbook: (cycling through brings up all candidates except for Rand.)


Who cares.  Rand was trending number one after the first debate because of his exchange with Christie.  He proceeded to go down in the polls.

----------


## JJ2

Cruz makes me sick. He's not even eligible to be President and should not even be in the race.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Now that I thought about it again, I'm not that unhappy with today's debate because Rand got his message across, TOMORROW I'M FILIBUSTERING THE DEBT.  
> 
> There is a really good chance the conservative news cycle will either lean his way or shift to him so he will be taking attention away from today's debate and thats what ultimately matters.
> 
> Rand needs a GOP hero moment and he may just get it.


Yea, as we ought to have learned over the past 7 years, one moment on the boob tube means *almost* nothing.

It's about regular placement in the news cycle. 

_So_, if Rand can score some good press over the attempt by virtually every other GOPer to sell out the country for more free$#@! (aka reelection bucks)?

debt ceiling fight on the floor?

 ....well that's worth infinitely more than any "debate."

----------


## derek4ever

I really think Rand should live stream himself during the next debate!! It would be awesome!

----------


## PCKY

> Agree with that.  
> 
> The whole debate was a mess, the moderators and the questions were horrible.  But Rand came off above it and handled himself well.  
> 
> He didn't blow it and he should continue on his upward momentum that he's had going.  Others will go up and down and show that it's still wide open.
> 
> Plus we get to do it again in a couple weeks.


Agree.

----------


## euphemia

I'll go back and read everything tomorrow.  

Put Trump's tie on Rand, and he would look perfect.  He didn't do a lot to tweak his hair, but he looks great.  The camera really likes him tonight.  By contrast, Trump's hair is too blond, too strange, and he needs better makeup.  Rubio and Cruz look ill in the gray shirts.  Fiorina looks very good.  She is so trim and tasteful.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I really think Rand should live stream himself during the next debate!! It would be awesome!


No one likes a smartass....

----------


## PCKY

> Wow. Trump at 65%. Carson and Paul at 3%.


There are some serious Trump bots with the Drudge poll.  But Rand is showing up.

----------


## PCKY

> I'll go back and read everything tomorrow.  
> 
> Put Trump's tie on Rand, and he would look perfect.  He didn't do a lot to tweak his hair, but he looks great.  The camera really likes him tonight.  By contrast, Trump's hair is too blond, too strange, and he needs better makeup.  Rubio and Cruz look ill in the gray shirts.  Fiorina looks very good.  She is so trim and tasteful.


I would bet a paycheck that Fiorina has an image consultant.

----------


## eleganz

Rand's decision to endorse McDonnell is kind of like your girlfriend catching you on a date or flirting with another girl.

No matter how many good deeds you do, she'll never let it go and she'll always bring it up.

This Mcconnell thing will follow Rand forever, its also not that big of a deal because how many of Iowa/NH voters actually know or care about that?  Likely not enough to matter.

Rand needs to shine tomorrow, if the House Freedom Caucus (led by Justin) ends up flipping the script and blocking Paul Ryan, and credits it to his relationship with Rand and Rand stopping Ryan, that would be a huge conservative victory for Rand.  It plays exactly into the narrative that Rand has relationships in DC and can pull strings to do good things and Ted Cruz's combativeness gets him nowhere when things really count.

I really hope I'm right and Amash will surprise all of us by revoking House Freedom Caucus support from Ryan, effectively stopping him from being Speaker.....

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Trump is getting killed on Twitter for back tracking and acting clueless on his own H-1B visa position.


The problem is that the plan came from Sessions, so Trump's memory of and commitment to the plan are cloudy.

----------


## PCKY

> Who cares.  Rand was trending number one after the first debate because of his exchange with Christie.  He proceeded to go down in the polls.


They're likely trending in correlation with their time.

----------


## eleganz

> _So_, if Rand can score some good press over the attempt by virtually every other GOPer to sell out the country for more free$#@! (aka reelection bucks)?
> 
> debt ceiling fight on the floor?
> 
>  ....well that's worth infinitely more than any "debate."


Worth a lot more than that especially after the general consensus that tonight's debate was a complete hack job.

Rand could (I'm hoping will) be credited with bringing issues to the forefront and sweeping the circus shows under the rug.

----------


## PCKY

> The problem is that the plan came from Sessions, so Trump's memory of and commitment to the plan are cloudy.


He was pretty flagrant on the Zuckerberg quote...but the moderator was sloppy for not having her source handy.

----------


## PCKY

Am I losing my mind, or was the main female moderator the one that Rand sushed?

----------


## nikcers

> How much do you want to bet that Cruz will join him during the prime hours?


Didn't Cruz vote for the spending that Rand is filibustering? I read that Mitch cooked the bill so Rand won't have much leverage.

----------


## PCKY

> Rand's decision to endorse McDonnell is kind of like your girlfriend catching you on a date or flirting with another girl.
> 
> No matter how many good deeds you do, she'll never let it go and she'll always bring it up.
> 
> This Mcconnell thing will follow Rand forever, its also not that big of a deal because how many of Iowa/NH voters actually know or care about that?  Likely not enough to matter.
> 
> Rand needs to shine tomorrow, if the House Freedom Caucus (led by Justin) ends up flipping the script and blocking Paul Ryan, and credits it to his relationship with Rand and Rand stopping Ryan, that would be a huge conservative victory for Rand.  It plays exactly into the narrative that Rand has relationships in DC and can pull strings to do good things and Ted Cruz's combativeness gets him nowhere when things really count.
> 
> I really hope I'm right and Amash will surprise all of us by revoking House Freedom Caucus support from Ryan, effectively stopping him from being Speaker.....


Massie has been advocating maintaining support for Webster.  I think this could happen.  And Rand made it pretty clear tonight that he does not support Ryan for Speaker.

----------


## CPUd

> Am I losing my mind, or was the main female moderator the one that Rand sushed?


No, the woman tonight was Becky Quick.

----------


## WeTheVigilant

What an embarrassment CNBC was tonight, a complete disgrace.  All they did was attack the candidates, insult the candidates, bring up leftist talking points and try to cause division.  They ought to be ashamed of themselves for hijacking what could have been a constructive discussion about pertinent issues to ask questions about fantasy football.

----------


## CPUd

.....



> From CNN's Maeve Reston: Bush campaign confronted CNBC
> 
> A source who witnessed the Jeb Bush aide Danny Diaz-CNBC confrontation here tonight during the debate said Diaz approached the CNBC control room pounding on the door to make the producers come out mid-debate. The witness is an aide to a rival campaign.
> 
> Diaz was shouting at the producers about how there was no fairness in the time allotted to the candidates (with Bush getting so little time). Apparently CNBC had developed some kind of “fairness algorithm” to determine if the candidates were getting enough time. Mid-debate, Diaz was shouting at the producers: "What about your fairness algorithm?”

----------


## freejack

> Am I losing my mind, or was the main female moderator the one that Rand sushed?


That was Kelly Evans who he shushed.

----------


## PCKY

> How much do you want to bet that Cruz will join him during the prime hours?


But will he take Ted's question?

----------


## PCKY

> That was Kelly Evans who he shushed.


Ok, so mind has been found and the CNBC spokesbimbos all seem to be the same... .

----------


## PCKY

Costa from WAPO is on MSNBC and he is such an ASS!

----------


## CPUd

BREAKING (30 minutes ago):  Rubio's campaign manager has declared Rubio debate winner!




> From CNN’s Stephen Collinson: Rubio camp says he’s won
> 
> The debate has a half hour to run but Marco Rubio’s campaign has seen enough. It’s declaring victory. 
> The Florida Senator’s team is already sending out fundraising pitches based on what his communications director Alex Conant described as Rubio’s “take down of the GOP establishment, the liberal media and Jeb Bush’s campaign.” Conant included video highlights in his email to supporters.
> 
> Rubio’s political director Jessica Ennis is also weighing in, writing to donors: “Marco is winning the debate right now, so if you’re not watching, get in front of a TV or computer — a radio, even — ASAP.”
> 
> She included a link for impressed viewers to chip in $5 for Rubio’s campaign.

----------


## HVACTech

> What an embarrassment CNBC was tonight, a complete disgrace.  All they did was attack the candidates, insult the candidates, bring up leftist talking points and try to cause division.  They ought to be ashamed of themselves for hijacking what could have been a constructive discussion about pertinent issues to ask questions about fantasy football.


whut?  
have you never been to Boulder?

tis a whole nother world comrade.

----------


## devil21

O'Reilly just covered every candidate's performance EXCEPT Rand.  The more things change, the more......

----------


## Brett85

> O'Reilly just covered every candidate's performance EXCEPT Rand.  The more things change, the more......


Yeah, the black out continues.

O'Reilly:  "I think I'm forgetting someone.  I forgot to mention Carly Fiorina."

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Rand was OK for the time he was given, but moving forward, he needs to be less reliant on TV debates to gain traction, and more about leveraging TV appearances to make news outside of the confines of the time allotted him. Using his time to advertise his filibuster, which will be a much bigger news cycle story in the coming days, was VERY useful.

At this point it appears his direct attacks on Trump are _still_ hurting him, just as they have all the other candidates who attacked him (except Rubio, who somehow did not lose poll numbers for doing so). The candidates higher up and closer to Trump in the polls are mainly the ones who did not attack him. Rand should have triangulated the non-establishment candidate issue, and not joined in with the media attacks.

----------


## JK/SEA

CNBC..MSNBC..NBC...

yeah, $#@!ty debate...go figure.

----------


## lakerssuck92

> per NPR:
> 
> Fiorina: 10:32
> 
> Rubio: 10:10
> 
> Kasich: 9:42
> 
> Trump: 9:26
> ...


Funny how Carly got the most time but I felt she hardly made an impression this time.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Say what you want. Rand didn't hurt himself at all. I feel like that is most important considering that these races aren't won by CNBC debates but they can knock you out.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> No, the woman tonight was Becky Quick.


Awww...._Becky Quicky_?

...now I really wish I could have watched it.

----------


## kahless

> O'Reilly just covered every candidate's performance EXCEPT Rand.  The more things change, the more......


Just after the debate that ass said he thought Rand might have to think about dropping out.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> Awww...._Becky Quicky_?
> 
> ...now I really wish I could have watched it.


NBC also has a reporter named Krystal Ball.

----------


## devil21

There's something hilarious about watching Megyn Kelly deride the media's bias and the moderator's conduct (remember how much heat she caught for the first debate??) then, with a straight face, going to a Frank Luntz focus group segment.  It's such a comedy.

----------


## hells_unicorn

> Funny how Carly got the most time but I felt she hardly made an impression this time.


The only impression that Fiorina has ever given me is that she speaks out of turn a lot and generally has nothing to say once she pushes her way into the conversation. Half the time she comes off as a battle axe, and the rest like a white noise outlet. If there is anybody that I think is a massive waste of time in these debates apart from Trump it's her.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> O'Reilly just covered every candidate's performance EXCEPT Rand.  The more things change, the more......


....bags of orangutan dicks are stuffed in Bill's mouth?

----------


## Dr. Dog

> NBC also has a reporter named Krystal Ball.


Reporter? That's being very generous.

----------


## hells_unicorn

> That ass said he thought Rand might have to think about dropping out.


He's been saying that for almost 2 months. Every time I visit my dad I have to keep reminding him that watching O'Reilly is costing him IQ points that he'll never get back. The same thing with Rush Limbaugh, who has basically been confessing his undying love and devotion to Donald Trump since he announced his candidacy like a love-struck maiden to her knight in shining armor.

There are two things that I don't miss having in my own house, Cable television and AM Radio.

----------


## kahless

> He's been saying that for almost 2 months. Every time I visit my dad I have to keep reminding him that watching O'Reilly is costing him IQ points that he'll never get back. The same thing with Rush Limbaugh, who has basically been confessing his undying love and devotion to Donald Trump since he announced his candidacy like a love-struck maiden to her knight in shining armor.
> 
> There are two things that I don't miss having in my own house, Cable television and AM Radio.


But I keep torturing myself, including now watching Lutz focus group in love with Cruz who sounded like Rand in the debate.  If the same words came out of Rand's mouth we would never hear about it from Lutz's group.

----------


## hells_unicorn

> But I keep torturing myself, including now watching Lutz focus group in love with Cruz who sounded like Rand in the debate.  If the same words came out of Rand's mouth we would never hear about it from Lutz's group.


I guess there is a small degree of value in keeping up with this stuff if you are trying to de-convert a Fox News junkie repeating all the canned B.S. that Luntz pushes, but I just can't handle the guy's manipulative nonsense and don't want to have to spend money on a new television or computer monitor by trying to punch a hole through the place where some paid shill tries to tell me that black is really white and the moon is the sun.

----------


## garyallen59

Blaze poll: http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015...blican-debate/

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> The only impression that Fiorina has ever given me is that she speaks out of turn a lot and generally has nothing to say once she pushes her way into the conversation. Half the time she comes off as a battle axe, and the rest like a white noise outlet. If there is anybody that I think is a massive waste of time in these debates apart from Trump it's her.


It is a strategery thing, she gets leeway cuz it is effective vagina-on-vagina attacks from Carly on Hillary.  GOP gods/base seem to prefer to see attack on Dem Hillary from another woman to avoid being called  "sexist". Similarly GOP base seems to prefer to see attacks on Obama from another black man Carson to avoid being called "racist" by mediacons if there was perception of excessive white-on-black attacks.

For revenge attacking on brownish Iraq, was not easy to put togther a brown public face , so Bush did the next best thing and found a black man to make public face of US Iraq attack on international platforms.






From entertainament pov, carly-on-hillary or carson-on-obama yap yap is boring. Cain-on-Obama in 2012 OTOH had better entertainment value.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Blaze poll: http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015...blican-debate/


1. Trump
2. Cruz
3. Rubio 
4. Rand

----------


## alucard13mm

Maybe Rand needs to say some racist things to win.. Trump went up when he talked about mexicans. Carson went up (and even overtook Trump) when he talked about muslims.

Rand needs to be racist... whats an ethnic group/religion that pisses off republicans?..  -sarcasm-

I am just worried Rand might not make it into the next debate just because hes just on the bubble =\..., especially if more people from the kiddie table drops, rand might be downgraded.

----------


## dusman

> Maybe Rand needs to say some racist things to win.. Trump went up when he talked about mexicans. Carson went up (and even overtook Trump) when he talked about muslims.
> 
> Rand needs to be racist... whats an ethnic group/religion that pisses off republicans?..  -sarcasm-
> 
> I am just worried Rand might not make it into the next debate just because hes just on the bubble =\..., especially if more people from the kiddie table drops, rand might be downgraded.


He should say if Trump is talking about deporting all illegals.. we should up the ante on that utopia and deport all liberals and socialists too, hehehe.

----------


## CPUd

> Maybe Rand needs to say some racist things to win.. Trump went up when he talked about mexicans. Carson went up (and even overtook Trump) when he talked about muslims.
> 
> Rand needs to be racist... whats an ethnic group/religion that pisses off republicans?..  -sarcasm-
> 
> I am just worried Rand might not make it into the next debate just because hes just on the bubble =\..., especially if more people from the kiddie table drops, rand might be downgraded.


If polls are in line with what happened tonight, he won't have a problem getting in next week.  Kasich and maybe Christie are most likely to have a real problem though.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

For those who watched, was there any debate question today about  attempted knife/hammer attacks by Ben Carson on his friend/mother or about his temprament/biblical therapy?

----------


## hells_unicorn

> For those who watched, was there any debate question today about  attempted knife/hammer attacks by Ben Carson on his friend/mother or about his temprament/biblical therapy?


Nope, no one brought it up at all.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Now, just what the hell is his "biblical therapy"?

...does it involves snakes and funny hats?

----------


## JJ2

O'Reilly said Rand will have to drop out after tonight's debate: http://www.realclearpolitics.com/vid...arrogance.html

----------


## CPUd

O'Reilly is still butthurt.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

O'Reilly's just an oversized child.

...needs to be put to bed early without dinner, teach him some manners.

----------


## randomname

THE ECONOMIST 

The third Republican debate
Jeb Bush flops, Marco Rubio soars
Oct 29th 2015, 6:27 by J.A.

THE third televised Republican primary debate, held in Boulder, Colorado, on October 28th, was supposed to be about the economy. Yet it featured hardly any discussion of America’s big economic problems, its shortages of skills, poor education standards or rotten infrastructure; nor, for that matter, of its economic strengths. It was a ragged, ill-focused affair, in which the 11 participants traded mostly incredible tax-cutting pledges, bickered with one another, and griped about the moderators, who were representing the organiser, CNBC, and excruciatingly disorganised. Messy stuff, from which most of the candidates emerged more or less where they had started out—with a few important exceptions.

Two match-ups had dominated the run-up to the debate.  First, that between the two front-runners, Donald Trump, a real estate tycoon and braggart, and Ben Carson, a soft-spoken neurosurgeon who holds some eye-wateringly right-wing views (he recently suggested the Holocaust would not have happened had Nazi Germany had looser gun laws). This duel probably ended in a draw. Mr Trump provided a couple of the debate’s more comical moments: including a flamboyant dismissal of John Kasich—“You know what? You can keep him!”—accompanied by a camp flick of his hand. Yet he was less dominant than he has been previously. That was perhaps because this week Mr Carson has started threatening to overtake him in the polls. Wanting very much to attack Mr Carson, Mr Trump wasn’t sure whether he should.

No one really knows what to make of Mr Carson. If his polling numbers are serious, he is the candidate whom everyone should want to attack—but he spoke for just seven minutes, 40% less than Carly Fiorina, another candidate who has never previously worked as a politician. And for at least three of those minutes he was virtually inaudible or unintelligible—for example, when trying to defend his plan for a flat tax that would, it is estimated, require a 40% cut in government expenditure to be viable. Yet Mr Carson, whose understated demeanour nicely offsets his reputation for being a medical genius, has been like this all along. At a time of high anti-political and anti-establishment feeling, his perceived authenticity is working for him.

He is unlikely to get the nomination, yet committed Republicans seem to hold Mr Carson in unusually high esteem—a frisson of goodwill, signified by a murmur of kind chuckles and sympathy, radiated from the audience almost whenever he spoke. Mr Trump was wise not to be rude to him; the moment—which will surely come—when he cannot help but be rude to Mr Carson will perhaps signal the unravelling of his campaign.

The other main face-off ended more conclusively. It was between the likeliest champions of the Republican establishment: Jeb Bush, a former governor of Florida and close relative of two former presidents; and Marco Rubio, a 44-year-old senator from Florida and son of poor Cuban immigrants. Mr Rubio cleaned up. He had Mr Bush, whose campaign raised more than $100m before it was even launched, on toast.

Primed to revive his campaign with a stirring performance, early on in the evening Mr Bush launched a ponderous and predictable attack on Mr Rubio, for his poor attendance record in the Senate. Mr Rubio responded with a put-down that was swift and deft—he noted that Mr Bush never used to care about such things, and was pretending to now merely for political reasons. Despite a big slowdown in his recent fundraising—which forced Mr Bush to cut his campaign payroll—he still has too much money in hand to bow out soon. Yet it is hard to see him coming back into contention now. Immediately after the debate ended, betting on Marco Rubio on Predictit, a political betting website, surged; punters reckon he has a 59% chance of bagging the nomination.

Among the supporting cast, there was a solid-enough performance from Mr Kasich to suggest he remains a viable emergency replacement for the role of establishment favourite. There was flair from Ted Cruz, a Mephistophelian senator from Texas, beloved of a, thankfully fairly small, right-wing fringe; and the usual pugnacious display from Chris Christie, the street-fighting governor of New Jersey. Mrs Fiorina, who spoke for longer than any other candidate, probably did as well as she did in the second debate, which she was reckoned to have won; but lacking novelty now, she made a lesser impression. She is accomplished, but too flagrantly opportunistic. And the fact is, her record as the boss of Hewlett-Packard, where she presided over a calamitous drop in the company’ share-price, sacked thousands of people, then was sacked herself, probably ended her political career before it even began.

----------


## MarcusI

> per NPR:
> 
> Fiorina: 10:32
> 
> Rubio: 10:10
> 
> Kasich: 9:42
> 
> Trump: 9:26
> ...


There is a different count form the NYT, I wonder why the differences are so big to the NPR:

Fiorina: 10:31

Rubio: 9:49

Trump: 9:22

Kasich: 8:42

Christie: 8:23

Cruz: 7:53

Huckabee: 7:46

Paul: 7:25

Carson: 7:13

Bush: 6:08

http://www.nytimes.com/live/republic...ach-candidate/

----------


## Jan2017

Rand just needed to talk over Carly every time - he might decide to act less like a Senator with decorum on the floor of Congress,
but more like a bossy, ex-CEO (who won't talk to Putin, but sure needs to push into every conversation - at least Obama/Pentagon and Putin
 are recently decided they wouldn't have air warfare over Syria - might not happen with neocon no-diplomacy Carly.

I hope she gets a mike shut-off switch from now on in her wanna-be VP bid.



.

----------


## BrooklynZoo

> THE ECONOMIST 
> 
> The third Republican debate
> Jeb Bush flops, Marco Rubio soars
> Oct 29th 2015, 6:27 by J.A.
> 
> THE third televised Republican primary debate, held in Boulder, Colorado, on October 28th, was supposed to be about the economy. Yet it featured hardly any discussion of America’s big economic problems, its shortages of skills, poor education standards or rotten infrastructure; nor, for that matter, of its economic strengths. It was a ragged, ill-focused affair, in which the 11 participants traded mostly incredible tax-cutting pledges, bickered with one another, and griped about the moderators, who were representing the organiser, CNBC, and excruciatingly disorganised. Messy stuff, from which most of the candidates emerged more or less where they had started out—with a few important exceptions.
> 
> Two match-ups had dominated the run-up to the debate.  First, that between the two front-runners, Donald Trump, a real estate tycoon and braggart, and Ben Carson, a soft-spoken neurosurgeon who holds some eye-wateringly right-wing views (he recently suggested the Holocaust would not have happened had Nazi Germany had looser gun laws). This duel probably ended in a draw. Mr Trump provided a couple of the debate’s more comical moments: including a flamboyant dismissal of John Kasich—“You know what? You can keep him!”—accompanied by a camp flick of his hand. Yet he was less dominant than he has been previously. That was perhaps because this week Mr Carson has started threatening to overtake him in the polls. Wanting very much to attack Mr Carson, Mr Trump wasn’t sure whether he should.
> ...


Hmm, why do I get the feeling they missed somebody completely?

----------


## TaftFan



----------


## klamath

> 


Are you trying to promote Kasich here.

----------


## Jan2017

Local Boulder paper _Daily Camera_ stated that Kasich was the only one to get a cannabis question - which the moderator seemed to answer about taxation -
and then Kasich "pivoted" to what he wanted to talk about.

Rand certainly supports state rights like in Colorado, Washington, and now Oregon, but Kasich cvouldn't even come up with anything.

----------


## CPUd

> There is a different count form the NYT, I wonder why the differences are so big to the NPR:
> 
> Fiorina: 10:31
> 
> Rubio: 9:49
> 
> Trump: 9:22
> 
> Kasich: 8:42
> ...


One of them assumes only 1 person can talk at a time.

----------


## Jan2017

> One of them assumes only 1 person can talk at a time.


Good pickup on that - it IS the way to get the number up -
just talk while someone else is talking a la the ex-HP CEO 


Carly last night quoting Mr. Perkins from H-P Board : *"The leadership she brought to H-P is exactly the leadership we need in Washington DC"

*

.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Now, just what the hell is his "biblical therapy"?
> 
> ...does it involves snakes and funny hats?


He explained in these videos:

*Ben Carson might be lying about stabbing people and getting robbed — but why?*

----------


## jllundqu

The debate was a farse, but it was very bad for Rand, IMO.  Not only did he not get any time, the time he did get was basically squandered.  He did not have a break out moment and did nothing but pump his (only 20 min) filibuster.

Not sure what positive spin you all can put on this.  Boobus voter only saw Rand being shown the door.

He's by far the best candidate, but Rand didn't have the fire in the belly.  He looked like his family was being held hostage or something.

A very bad 48 hours for Rand Campaign.  I donated to him again just to feel better.  SMDH.

----------


## Paul4Prez

Jeb, Christie and Kasich are done.  Keep clearing the field for Rand.

There seemed to be a lot of crying and moaning about the CNBC moderators and questions.  The questions were fine -- presidential candidates should be able to handle these amateurs with ease.  The moderation was what was terrible -- don't let the candidates take over the debate.  Keep the time roughly equal.  It's not that hard.

----------


## SilentBull

> The debate was a farse, but it was very bad for Rand, IMO.  Not only did he not get any time, the time he did get was basically squandered.  He did not have a break out moment and did nothing but pump his (only 20 min) filibuster.
> 
> Not sure what positive spin you all can put on this.  Boobus voter only saw Rand being shown the door.
> 
> He's by far the best candidate, but Rand didn't have the fire in the belly.  He looked like his family was being held hostage or something.
> 
> A very bad 48 hours for Rand Campaign.  I donated to him again just to feel better.  SMDH.


I disagree. He didn't have memorable moments but he didn't hurt himself either and did accomplish a few things. 

1) He kept referring to the "establishment republicans" to remind people that he is anti-establishment.
2) He kept talking about the debt and how we borrow a million dollars a minute to remind people that he's very fiscally conservative.
3) He didn't attack anyone and focused on his message.

I think to us it may have looked like a bad night, but I think this debate is going to help him.

----------


## Paul4Prez

> Carly last night quoting Mr. Perkins from H-P Board : *"The leadership she brought to H-P is exactly the leadership we need in Washington DC"
> 
> *
> .


Hey, if she will lay off tens of thousands of government workers, even I might consider voting for her.

----------


## jllundqu

And Rand's "it's your grandparent's fault for having so many damn kids!" joke went over like a ton of bricks... it drew audible gasps from the crowd.

:facepalm:

----------


## devil21

> And Rand's "it's your grandparent's fault for having so many damn kids!" joke went over like a ton of bricks... it drew audible gasps from the crowd.
> 
> :facepalm:


Gasps usually accompany the truth, in an empire of lies  

They did have a ton of kids (by design) and accepted the empty promise that there would always be enough gainfully employed people to support the ponzi scheme.

----------


## timosman

> Hey, if she will lay off tens of thousands of government workers, even I might consider voting for her.


She will not do that, unlike HP, the government has no budget constrains.

----------


## Jan2017

> The debate was a farse, . . .


The doctors on stage - Dr. Rand Paul and Dr. Carson - kinda held back, for the most part letting the chaos enfold.

*CNBC's debate draws record 14 million viewers - well short of Fox and CNN*
http://money.cnn.com/2015/10/29/medi...ebate-ratings/



> The first debate of the season, televised by Fox News in August, averaged 24 million viewers. 
> The second, televised by CNN in September, averaged 23 million viewers.
> By that standard, CNBC's 14 million viewer total might seem disappointing.
> 
> But CNBC's prior viewership high was 3.9 million viewers -- set in 2002 during Winter Olympics coverage.
> 
> In past elections, GOP primary debates have averaged 3 million to 5 million viewers at this point in the cycle.

----------

